# Not for hoomans



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everywoof I'm Buster I was wondering if any otha woofs wanted to come talk to us or kitties or any otha creatures that want to. I know it sounds a bit silly but its lots of fun I promise . Wrong spelling isn't necessary but I ave to warn yoo Bumby can be a bit silly.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi, irish buddy, wheres vem nuffers?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jet should be on his way soon


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Ello buddies :w00t:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

De hooman sister has leaft da compooter long enuff for me to tork wifh da over woofs  he he he


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Hay EveryWoof


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Ello buddies :w00t:


Hey Kenz long time no woof. How are fings all the way ova there?



missRV said:


> De hooman sister has leaft da compooter long enuff for me to tork wifh da over woofs  he he he


Its nice to meet yoo Rosie welcome to the fread



New Puppy Mum said:


> Hay EveryWoof


Hi Bailey welcome to the fread


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Jet sorry I've not been to the otha place much but that pooter is still broked and the people say its fixed but it mite take til the 24th to come back  so I'm aving to try and use her fone


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

I is sitting ere ready to woof :w00t: I taked dis foto of me on the webcam


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I opes it gets fixed soon Buster, I knows ow vey gets wen vere toys is broked.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me too Jet me too they're just so miserable when their toys don't work. 

Anyways I brought food *sets out a boofee of all nice fings* elp yourselves and don't worry virshul food can't make yoo ick or anyfing


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

woof woof woof - guess who ! 
My hooman mum hasn't been on here in ages. Buster, Kenzie, Jet... and others, I've missed our woofs


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wowzer, Buster. Vats a mazin all vat luffly food. Oooo black forist gatux, my favrite, fanks. * takes bit of gatux an sum uver bits* yummy. I as missed vese feasts.:yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Woody :w00t: not seen yoo for ages and ages. Are yoo stil doing gility?

I had to put in the black forist gatux for yoo Jet :lol: I know how much yoo like it. Duss Honey know we've started a noo fread?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

WOODY!!!!! WOODYWOODYWOODYWOODYWOODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DOG I've missed you!!!!!


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

not doing gility anymore,  as the class closed and there isn't nother one near us. So much changed in the past 12 months, but still have lots of fun and loads of walkies.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know Buster, I opes so.:001_wub:

It's so gud to see the old gang on ere, I opes everywoof finds the way ere. An I opes we gets loads of noo friends too. :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's a real shame Woody I ope everyfing is ok. 

I'll text her and tell her Polly and Charlie too. Opefully everywoof finds their way back


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

kenzie I missed you tooooooooooooooooooooooo - my hooman says you went on a big bird across the water.... r u having fun there?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Told Honey and Polly and Charlie but Honey's off in the middle of nowhere and Polly and Charlie will be so busy getting ready for the vampire so they mite take a while. I've seen Jasmine's hoomans around so opefully she'll be ere when she sees it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes I is having fun ere Woody :yesnod: I do lots of fun stuff wiv mum :yesnod:

But I miss my bitish woofs too


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Honey's always off in the middle of sumwere wiv vem hoomans of ers. I opes veres no lyons or goats vis time


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Polly says she's busy digging in the snow she'll be on tomorrow :lol:

Oh dog that poor goat


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

mums watchin vat celebritee big bruva fing an keeps takin the pooter, I as to keep pullin it back off er


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't really undastand why they want to watch hoomans sit round a ouse all day :sosp: but if keeps her kwiet so yoo can come on ere its gud


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello, t's edie here. I have grabbed the remote control and buried it in the snow. I'm so clever!! I grabbed the webcam and chewed that too, but that didnt go so well....

You can't se me now. I have learnt to jump up on the sofa and grab things superfast, get back to my 'place' in the living room, and they just don't know...

I am just checking in with you guys quickly...but here they come now.....

EDIE!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Edie it sounds like yoo keep your hoomans on their toes :lol:. Its good for them they just luff to worry bout us


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is I the only one eatsin on ere? Busters laid on a welcome bankwet, so come on guys tucks in, it's virshual food, so you can eats wot you want. I rekomend the black forist gatux.:drool:


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

My mum, she is trying to make me walk near her shoes!! We goes to the park. I can tell you, I wanna run all the way there, but she wants me to sit every 5 minutes, and walk reeeaaal slow by her boots as I said. It nearly kils me it does. I am choking just to get there. 
Why do we have to do this??? Does anyone else have to walk like this??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The ol' walking to eel trick I ates it. But yoo'll gets to the park faster if yoo walk real nice and yoo gets lots of treets for being a good woof so its worf it. Unfortunately yoo ave to walk at their pace but once yoo gets to the park yoo can do zoomies


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is you a puppy Edie, coz wen you is a puppy you as to learn all sorts of stuff an it's reel borin. But if you does it rite, ven you gets lots of treats, so it's werf it reely, even if you only does it for treats.  An it keeps em a pea too, it's nicer wen vey's a pea, even more treats


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

No, I'm not a baby, i'm a big girl, i'm 4 months, 2 weeks and 4 days, I am.
I like to go to the park.My mum, she walks so slow, she does. When i walk fast she turns around in the other direction and I have to pull her back. She is so stuuupid!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

BabyBlu said:


> No, I'm not a baby, i'm a big girl, i'm 4 months, 2 weeks and 4 days, I am.
> I like to go to the park.My mum, she walks so slow, she does. When i walk fast she turns around in the other direction and I have to pull her back. She is so stuuupid!!!


You is almost a big girl Edie, but yous mum will fink you is a puppy till you is at least 1 years old. I still gets called puppy, an I's almost 9 years old 
Wen you gets fed up of bein told wot to do, jus mememba vat yous will gets treats, for bein a good girl. It's werf it, speshully if they's reely nice treats :yesnod:


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

What treats do you get? Wot is the best one? I will hold out for eet. My mum she gives me hotdog.....sometimes I prefur things like mobile fone cases, nice for my teeth.
The other day I wos playing with a dog and she got covered in blood. the owner hated me she did. But I only bit her woolly fur. My tooth fell out it did, and I bled on her. She didnt mind, but her mum hated me. I was os scared and sad


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Livercake is the best but it mite be a bit rich for yoo. How bout some naturesmenu treats they're real delicious and they don't ave anyfing icky added like a lot do. If your mum dussn't giff you good nuff treats she needs more training just old out til she gets yoo betta stuff.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It only natshural for yous baby teef to fall out Edie, so don't worry bout it. You's will gets all luffly noo ones instead. Don't be scared bout it, coz it appens to everywoof.

My favrite fing in the hole world to eats is Nardines in oyl.Mum jus emptys the tin in my bowl an I licks all the oyl off the fishys before I eats em. Ven I licks my bowl as cleen as possible, pushin it round the room to make shure I leafs nufin in vere.

For treeats I like most anyfin, I luffs snosidge, an chikin, I's will try anyfin vats goin reely.


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

You said it! I will close my mouth till the god stuff comes my way. I herd that dried liver is like crack for dogs...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Your teef ave to fall out so yoo can gets the growed up ones don't worry bout it just ave plenty of fings to choo. Just not your mum's shoos or a drawa andle


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dried liva is deeeeeelicious, the hoomans don't like the smell but they don't like anyfing good not even tripe


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

today I chewed my teeth on sum of my mum's stuff, her glasses, and her tea towel. She went to the loo and ~i grabbed them.
I had to go to my bed. now I am not saying my bed is rubbish, but I like to sit on the sofa next to her an get a belly rub


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Glasses aren't so good to choo on. Bully sticks are real good choos just don't ask what they are


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I got a nice baskit, but I ardly ever use it. I sleep on mums bed, on er feets  I only neva use my baskit for a nap in the day time. Sofa is best though, I as my own speshul place next to er an no one else can sits vere coz it's my place!:yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Bully sticks are real good choos just don't ask what they are


No, yous don't want to ask wot vey is, you don't need to knows. All yous need to know is veys gud to munch on


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

I ope the ooman woman thing dont catch me on here,think she making some of tat stuf called cup tea. tHIS isfun. My mum keeps wanting me to go back to her wen we's out walking :incazzato:Ow can I make she stop stopping my fun.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ates aving to go back she always rooins my fun  . The treats aren't really worf it either. 

Jet guess who I just erd from? She'll be back soon nuff they're ome and safe.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Buster, you means, you reely means * jumps up an down all xcited an bangs ead on seeling* you means *faints*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jet yoo mite want to calm down a bits :lol: but yes she'll be on tomorrow and she misses yoo


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I finks I got conkust vere Buster. I can't elp it, I can't wait till she comes back, I's missed er soooooo much. :001_wub:

Were's Bumby gone? E's dun is diapearin act agin


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

His powa turned itself off  I'm sure it was those birds


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Noooooo, vey's not followed us ova ere ave vey????


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me  evil things that they are.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We's will be ready for em vis time, don't you fink?


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

I knoo it I knoo it - mummy hooman has finded this thred and dis is bad news - she likes talkin' wiv uvver hoomans and haf herd her talks bout some dude called Jet - rings a bell that name duz.

my names Coco and I am a springywotsit and I am just a baby - it's my birfday next monday and I will be old!!  But not as old as jasmine - she is a dynosawr!

Luffs to all other woofs x


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi woofs buddies, Hi my luffly Jets :001_wub: I welly opes yoos eds is ok. I's welly missed yoos. :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Jasmine and Coco its great to woof wiv yoo guys gain 

Hi Honey I ope yoor mum is ok  *watches Jet hit the roof gain*


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yay, Coco an Jasmine, I's glad you founded us.:yesnod: Ow old is you goin to be on yous birfday Coco. We cud ave a party on yous birfday an invite all our old friends a noo friends too. Wud yous likes vat?
We cud ave a food fite


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Honey:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
My Honey I as misseded you soooo much. *gives Honey a big cuddil*










Vese is for yous.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

*JETS* :001_wub: I's does welly opes yoos didnts finks I's desserted yoos. Mums is lots better now so I finks I mites comes on eres bits.

I'ts welly nice to woofs wiff yoos noo woofs too. 

I's got problim wiff my eye key so no typin of eye's. Its welly diffycult!!!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Thems choccys n flowers is welly luffly Jets :001_wub: Dog I did miss yoos. xxxx I's gotted yoos some of yoos twipey sticks. xxxx :001_wub:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I didn't fink yous ad desertid me, not for a minit, coz I knows yous ave to looks afta yous famlee. Vey does likes goin to dangerwoof places, like were vere is lyons an goats wot walk fru doors an stuff. Vey needs you to looks afta em.

But vat didn't stops me from missin you :001_wub:xxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Yoos is such s luffly boywoofs :001_wub: I's gots to go now but I wills be on tomorrow. 

Nitey nites to yoos woofs n yoos hoomns. xxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fanks for the tripe sticks Honey. I's so glad you is back wiv us all agin. We is goin to gets up to sum mischeef on ere I finks.

Nite Honey, sweet dreams :001_wub:xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's got to go to bed too now. Night everywoof, sweet dreams, woof wiv you tomorra .:Yawn:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

I as red all ova my face coz mum let me lick her bisketti plate :w00t:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Hello efferywoofs,

Nice to see all the woofs - I fink I members yous from anuvver fred that wuz clowsed down. 

I member you, Honey, Buster and Jet from when I woz a small pup. I sees your photies and fink you all looks so distingwished. I finks my mummy hooman is worryed bouts me cuz I am still quite small and I am nearly one year old.

Jet, dat sownds wooferistic haveing a food fite!! Definitely will invyte all my woof frends to me partee and do lots of sooper zoomies! Ar you all good at doing sooper zoomies? Mummy hooman always does this ut: whens I do these!
Its only cuz she carnt keeps up wiv me! 

I gotta go and haf me walkies and I luffs my walkies,

Luffs to all woofs and hello to the hoomans,

Cocoxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

I is good at soopa zoomies Coco! I go round and round and round and round and round! Mum usually shakes er ead and rolls er iies and says I is a nutta when I get my soopa zoomies on


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

zoomies is guud but today I catched my tail  woz prowd but mummy and sista lucked at mee liyk I woz mad!


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

BOL! I ith Perry and have my own facebook, And so I tawk weird wike thith!
I has many fwends that are dawgies wike me on facebook and we have wots of fwun!

Somethimes I have to tawk sensibwe too so humans can read my pawsts too!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Hullo Kenzie!

Sooper zoomies is gud fun but I twied to go rownd an rownd but I got all dizzied an woz bleuuurgh! Mummy hooman just went  and I twied to eat my dinner up again buts she woodnt lets me  I just goes sooper zoomies ziggy zaggy and strate on now!

You looks ever so agile jumping over that long white thing - is it gility?

Hello effery uvver woofs,
wot have yous bin up to?

Luffs,

Cocox


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everywoof I'm just back from the park I was doing mega zoomies wiv this greyhound dog they run fast . So just relaxing with a nice bone now. 

There was a fread like this before the hole fing was Jet's idea ages and ages ago. We fought we would start it ova gain. 

Hi Penny I ave a faceybook too but I can neva remember the password


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Effning effrywoof.

Dog I know buddy, veys like rokits


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys. Gess who's in truble!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fought you were fast fluffybuddy she was just a blur. 

What ave yoo done now Jet


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh dog wot aff yoo doned now Jet


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's neerly killeded mum.

Well vats wot she said but I don't finks I did. She was bein so slow gettin ready to go out an I was runnin up an down the all, I did gets my lead all tangles round er legs an she neerly fell. She wud ave landed were the door inges are an the starir rail. She said if she's ave it em it wud ave splitted er ead open an she'd be deadid. But she did stop erself from fallin.

She didn't arf shouts at me. I gess I deserved it though. 
I does need to carm down a bits sumtimes!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh dog that isn't good I ope yoo giffed her lots of cuddles.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I duss do vats all ve times *nods* but yoo cants go deadin vem Jet


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I knows, an I didn't mean it. But she was bein so slow, an I wantid to go out. Sumtimes I fink she's so slow a snayl cud go faster.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

My grandads like vat too. It duss gets reel nooying wen yoos gots stuffs and woofs to be gettsing on wiff


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's usuly gud an waits, but the sun was shinin today, an vere was no rain, none at all, an I just wantid to get outside.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We've not had any rain today we had a little bits of snow and dog is it cold. But it wents away real kwick . 

Hoomans are so slow but tripping them up dussn't make them go faster


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

It makes vem go fasta if yoo trrips vem at the tops off an ill


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks wot I found on the pooter:yikes:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh DOG :yikes: Gets rid off it kwik :yikes:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes but then they just breaks themselves and they're no fun

 Such an evil fing


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't gets rid of it! It was vere wen she swiched the pooter on. She fort it was funny, but we knows betta don't we:scared::scared:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Jet, I opes yr mummy hooman is okays - I fink it just giffs them a shock when we's knocks them downs. I member Jasmine telling me a story of wens she's sended mummy hooman flying in to the hedges cos she woz so's eksited to be on her walkies.

Jasmine sayd mummy hooman showted somfink like 'Down't mind me Jasmine'!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

a bit of snow stuff today but its all gone


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Well it can'ts stay ere.

I could always rides it away :yesnod:

Yoo could aff lost your hopper friend in vem snow, Bailey


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We had that too Bailey I wish it had stuck round  it was fun to shake over mum she made the funniest noise :lol:

Bumby do not I repeat DO NOT ride the penguin


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Ee looks frenlee nuff, I'll gets a saddil :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumby Noooooo, stay away from it.

Buster you gab a paw an I'll grab one, jus gets im away from it
.
Buster elp me drags im away from it, fore t's too late!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry Bumby but I ave to do this *Nef grabs yoo* its for your own good.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

It's okay, I nose what I's doing *jumps on him*

Weeeeeeeee :w00t:


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi woofy frends,I is a bit under va wether today. Hooman mum person is looking :crying: cause I aint wanted no fud al day. I sicked sum stuff she called bile but I is fine , fink I sneeked sumfing at va park yesday :sosp:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh dog oh dog oh dog *covers eyes wiv paw and goes to get fishies*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

blossom21 said:


> Hi woofy frends,I is a bit under va wether today. Hooman mum person is looking :crying: cause I aint wanted no fud al day. I sicked sum stuff she called bile but I is fine , fink I sneeked sumfing at va park yesday :sosp:


I ope yoo feel betta soon  its not nice when yoo're ick


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

*jet grabs one of Bumbys legs an tries to pull im off*
Come on Bumby, gets off rite now fore it's too late.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

*shouts from penguin* I opes yoo feel better soon buddy xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby if yoo don't gets down mum will send as many Nefs as she can find to yoor ouse


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wossa nef ven Buster??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A pokemon his mum is terrified of and he wouldn't want to be responsible for scaring his mum now would he


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

*still tryin to pull Bumby off* No e wudn't. Did you ear im Bumby gets down now.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

*pulls him off offers the penguin fishies* phew


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

*falls onto his flipper* Jet stop pulling me buddy  *grabs his beak*


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You knows sumfin, I fink we shud let Polly an Charlie eats em all up if vey wants to. Coz I don't want to get ated up by vem nasty fings.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

*pulls him over* *starts to roll about with him*

*gets pikt up in his beek*

ELP :yikes: *gets waddled off with*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jet neva say you're gonna eat them cause then undreds show up


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I suppose we ave to elp him don't we *sigh*


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok I's will mememba vat.

Now lets get the fluffball back, before e gets eated


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

*offas the penguin fishies to gets him to let Bumby go*


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmm it's not enuff. I's will go an gets sum more.:yesnod:


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh woe is I. Wot I ets at va park I dont remember :rolleyes5:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yoo do look miserable buddy I ope yoor hoomans are giffing yoo plenty of cuddles.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

*in between tussle with penguin*

Buddy yoo looks so sad  I opes yoo is betters soon xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh deer, you's looks so sad vere Buddy. Did yous eats sumfin off the floor at the park. You's will feel betta tommora, afta a gud sleeps.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumby, barks at im, rite in is earole. Vat shud makes im lets go an ven yous can run away!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

Morning everywoof :Yawn:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning Kenz


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya Kenzie! *waves*


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning Kenz 

Ee's fanisht :sosp:

ETA remoofing the wub fing, forks off abit


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Let's just ope he hasn't gone to gets elp


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Morning Kenzie,

Haf you done your sooper zoomies yet? 

Coco xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I opes not! Vats enuff xcitemeint for one nite


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Evenin buddies & my luffly Jets :001_wub: xx

I's sorry but I is still got problems wiff my one of my pooter keys so will be using the & insteds. Just so yoos donts fink I is speekin forren woofs! 

I fink the pengwins did bringed thems snow. We did gets le&st 2 minimeters of its. It we&lly orts to let Bumby go. :yesnod:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Honey buddy


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ello Honey :001_wub: 
Vere's not bin no snow ere. Well xcept for last nite wen I went to bed vere was a bits, but it was all gone in the mornin. Corse, vem pengwins does likes it all cold an snowy. I neva fort of vat, you is cleva Honey. I wonda ow vey did makes it snow???


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Jets, Hi Bumby xx

I finks it mite be cos thems is twyin to turns this pl&ces into somefink we&l colds so thems c&n movffs here in forces. 

Its we&l diffcults to do gud zoomies in 2 minimeters of snow!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't do zoomies, the fields is so muddy she won't lets me go on. So it's just ploddin up an down the streets for me till it dries up.
I did ave a run on vere wiv Dee on Sunsday, the mud was sort of frozed, vats why we cud go on.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I h&s to s&y I h&s the s&me problem cos the p&rks flooded but she founded & sm&ll bits for me to h&ff & run on. I's not beened off le&ds for weeks. Us woofs needs some freedoms but pp&rently nots if it me&ns we is goin ends ups in the vets. :001_rolleyes:

I ope Bumbys ok &nd gotted w&y from th&t pengwins.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We does need to ave a run, walksin on the lead isn't the same. I fink vats why I was gettin so xcited bout goin out an nearly urt mum. I was opin we was goin on the fields. But no, jus aborin walk on the streets. Ho hum, borin or wot!

Oh jus in case you didn't knows Dee is my noo cuzin. She's livin wiv anty now. I just fort I shud says in case you fort I ad anuver girlwoof. I'd neva do vat nanyways, you is the only girlwoof for me :001_wub:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Th&ts we&l sweets Jets. :001_wub: I's do member bouts Dee &nd I's we&l gl&d ers wiff yoos &untee nows. I forgotted to woof th&t I opes yoos mums is ok but sometimes we just c&nts elps gettin xcited. 

I's &lso we&l sicks of my missin vowel cos my posts look we&l silly.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, it's a gud job yous did say bout yous missin key, uverwise it wud looks funny. But we knows it's not you avts spellin fings rong. Anyhoo, I's can't say nufin bout spellin can I

Mums fine fanks Honey. We asn't moved yet, but we does ave anuver sumone comin to looks at it vis sneaksend!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I opes the person likes the houses &nd yoos c&n movff we&l soons. Its neerly spwings time &nd I fink the hoom&ns likes to movff in the spwings. :yesnod:

We h&s & minor pwoblems, well we&lly its culd be & m&jor ones!!! Th&ts missin vowels is p&rts of her EB&Y &nd &m&zon p&sswords so er c&n'ts use eiffer of thems!!! This culd be & potentwul disw&ster!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh deer, vat cud be a problim. She cud always change er password of corse, but if yous mum is anfin like my mum, ven she'll only forgets it


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Err I don'ts spose ers f&wted of th&ts. 

I &s to go nows so nitey nites to yoos &nd yoos mums &nd luffs to yoos. :001_wub: xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nite my luffly Honey :001_wub: Sweet dreams to you an yous famlee xxx


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Anywoof?

We's gots woofs out vere in trubbils (nots in tribbles)


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Jet? Buster? Kenz? Woody? ...Anywoof


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi every woof, any room for a westie.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Always rooms for yoo, westie buddy, ow's yor nite goings?

Where IS efferywoof?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi every woof!

I posteds a new fred but I was told by my friends that all the cool doggies are in here, can I come and ask for your advisings? My mum is punishing me for no reason, she is awful mean and I want to get revenge, can you give me tips?










Kes


----------



## Murphy101 (Nov 26, 2012)

Da hoomans iz dwunk agenn sheeesh


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Murphy101 said:


> Da hoomans iz dwunk agenn sheeesh


I bet she is super litewaits, I can lap up a whole cup of beer before I gets woosies.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everywoof speshully Kes and Buddy welcome to the fread. 

I fink she's going to need major training Kes  that colla does not look nice. Do the puppy dog eyes work?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Hi everywoof speshully Kes and Buddy welcome to the fread.
> 
> I fink she's going to need major training Kes  that colla does not look nice. Do the puppy dog eyes work?


The puppy eyes does nothing, I checked my card and it looks like my puppy licenses have expired. Can I buy a new one?  All I wanted to do was preen m y pretty mane and get rid of an itch and they shoved it on me and I am left feeling very indognified.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe she's worried bout yoo scratching too ard and urting yourself yoo know how they worry bout us. Its still not a nice fing to do to a woof though


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I shoulds be able to itching myselfs even if I have got a poorpoor, its noying!!  She is overprotective mumster


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Wunts one off vem pulls me offer  or duss vey come in diffrunt sises.

Yoo looks so uncomftibil in vats, I can try and elps yoo gets it off but buster will say vat fings best left on


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Always rooms for yoo, westie buddy, ow's yor nite goings?
> 
> Where IS efferywoof?


Mummy won't let's me choos her bandage.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yoo can use it to your advantage though to gets lot of treats and cuddles. It mite be best to leef it on if it will urt yoo. 

I fink they come in different sizes Bumby


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I bet she is super litewaits, I can lap up a whole cup of beer before I gets woosies.


We don't s effer ponds to hoomans on vis fred buddy, or ferry rarelies :lol: vey can'ts reed our langwish so we dont's ply to veres :yesnod: xxxxxx

ETA I quotesded ve rong one :lol:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Flamingoes said:


> Wunts one off vem pulls me offer  or duss vey come in diffrunt sises.
> 
> Yoo looks so uncomftibil in vats, I can try and elps yoo gets it off but buster will say vat fings best left on


Its so tight it barely even fits round my necksins! The vet said it was the biggestest but then my mum tried putting it on and said I was a fatty fat fatster, can I add verbal abuse to my lists of greevances?  She always calls me fat, but I just love all the eatings!

I cant get cumfy on the big beds anymore, this is rubbish, can one of you woofs come round and bites it off for me?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Mummy won't let's me choos her bandage.


I knows you're only a puppy Buddy but its better not to choo your mum's sore toe it mite make it worse. Maybe if she giffs yoo somefing else to choo instead yoo could gets somefing real yummy.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Yoo can use it to your advantage though to gets lot of treats and cuddles. It mite be best to leef it on if it will urt yoo.
> 
> I fink they come in different sizes Bumby


I hope they dont come in Bumby sized ones, that would not go with your pretty hair Bumby!!!!

I did just puppy eye while mum was making the dindins and she let me lick the big brown spoon with fishy fish fish on. Om nom nom!!111 If I can get more than normal treatings I might like this new look.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> We don't s effer ponds to hoomans on vis fred buddy, or ferry rarelies :lol: vey can'ts reed our langwish so we dont's ply to veres :yesnod: xxxxxx
> 
> ETA I quotesded ve rong one :lol:


Did you means to quotes me Bumby.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, she's watching vat celebritee big bruva, so I can't comes on till it's finisheded


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I knows you're only a puppy Buddy but its better not to choo your mum's sore toe it mite make it worse. Maybe if she giffs yoo somefing else to choo instead yoo could gets somefing real yummy.


She gafe me my kong.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

danielled said:


> She gafe me my kong.


Good haul! You are training her wells!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It sounds like yoo bof ave them well trained  its a big part of owning hoomans

Kongs are great speshully wiv salmon moose


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> It sounds like yoo bof ave them well trained  its a big part of owning hoomans
> 
> Kongs are great speshully wiv salmon moose


Mum won't gives me chicken and human foods dogs can eats vet said that's why I stopped eatings my dog foods.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Can we gets vat fing off kes's necks buddies? I reel donts like ve looks off vat :frown2:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yoo ave to eat your dinner Buddy so yoo'll grow up to be a big strong terror but why can yoo not ave otha stuff once yoo've eaten your dinner? A bit of cooked meat as a treat is better than most of the treats they sell for woofs. They ave all kinds of icky stuff in them. Though I do like choc drops  but mum says I can't ave them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Yoo ave to eat your dinner Buddy so yoo'll grow up to be a big strong terror but why can yoo not ave otha stuff once yoo've eaten your dinner? A bit of cooked meat as a treat is better than most of the treats they sell for woofs. They ave all kinds of icky stuff in them. Though I do like choc drops  but mum says I can't ave them.


As soon as I eats human food I stop eating my own food.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah it is important yoo eat your own food, yoo need the energy to keep up wiv these hoomans


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Ah it is important yoo eat your own food, yoo need the energy to keep up wiv these hoomans


Easy to keep up wiv mum she can't walks me.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fank Dog vats finisheded. I don't knows wot she watches vat for it's soooo borin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Fank Dog vats finisheded. I don't knows wot she watches vat for it's soooo borin.


Big bruva by anys chance Jet.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Vats the one Buddy. Just so borin *yawn*


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Vats the one Buddy. Just so borin *yawn*


My mum doesn't watch it fank dog.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

She don't usualy watch vem realitee shows, just the ones wiv ceebritees in. Coz she says it's fun wen vey makes vemselfs looks silly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> She don't usualy watch vem realitee shows, just the ones wiv ceebritees in. Coz she says it's fun wen vey makes vemselfs looks silly.


My mum watches DVD fings.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum watches vem too, I watch em wiv er. We likes orra films, wot does you an yous mum like best?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Mum watches vem too, I watch em wiv er. We likes orra films, wot does you an yous mum like best?


We watch fings like Harry Potter snd 13 ghosts and homeward bound that's got wolfs in it.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I seed all the Harry Potty ones, I likes em! I likes the Buddies films too. We don't jus watch orra films


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Good haul! You are training her wells!


Fanks I finkI'm doing well for a puppy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I seed all the Harry Potty ones, I likes em! I likes the Buddies films too. We don't jus watch orra films


Mum finks she'll sow me a buddies movie tomorrow, she may put air buddies on or snow buddies. Vey aren't westies are vey. Vey are bigger than me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Good nite every woof I'm goings to bed.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's not too gud wivbreeds Buddy, I gets em mixed up. I fink veys bigga ven you is an I fink vey 's goldin sumfins but I's not shure.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nite Buddy, sweet dreams to yous an yous mum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Ello buddies, anywoof still ere? I just gotted back from the beech :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Kenzie. Is it day time were you is ven. It's almost bed time ere!

Did you ave a gud time at the beech?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Yup it's daytime ere Jet but I fink I need a nap :Yawn: The beech was fun, mum was all happy coz I was going in the water  I don'ts usually like water but it was fun today


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I as a nap in the aftanoon too. It's ard work bein a dog, isn't it


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

It sure is buddy, I don't fink mum preciates how ard it is sometimes.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

All vat runnin around, an playin, elpsin em round the ouse, it all takes energy, lots of it an vats why we woofs need to sleeps a lot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Egactly Jet :yesnod: Plus we need our booty sleep, dats we we're such bootiful woofs


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ow is you likin it in yous noo ome Kenzie. Is it a nice place for woofs?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

It's nice ere Jet :yesnod: we go to lots of fun places for walkies, and I luffs my cousin woofs and all my familee


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's glad you likes yous noo ome.:yesnod: We shud be gettsin a noo ome, as soon as the old one is sold. But I don't fink we ave to go in a metal burd though, just antys car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Dats good Jet, I fink woofs shud stay away from dem metal burds :001_unsure: Cars are much betterer :yesnod: I's sure your noo home will be nice too


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You knows vem metal burds, can you eats em? Not vat I wud, coz I don't eats burds, but I was just wonderin vats all?


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Alright woofs. I be new to dis. Got my humans phone. Got scared today, the humans brought a board in n they started pressing cloth wiv a big hot metal thing. I was brave though n tried to tug my human away from it n save her but she got angry wiv me n shut me in living room


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't fink I'd wants to eats them Jet :001_unsure: They are pretty big and I don't fink metal tastes dat gud :001_unsure: I fort the metal burd was going to eat me  when I got putted in it's tummy


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ello noo buddy, wots yous name? A ot metal fing, vats sounds reel dangerwoof. Yous mum shud ave given you a treat for tryin to save er stead of bein mean.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So it did eats you ven an puts you in its tummy  Vat mus ave bin so scary, ow did yous gets out agin?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Morning every woof. Mums bettongs her dressing changeded this morning.


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh hi woofs! Its me, Cookie! I was not happys last nite cuz my hoomans made me have the baff... rrr: And today we was in the park and my bestest frends wasint there, just the spotty dog what steels treets. She was bark-barkin at my hooman for the treets so I did barkin back and says no! They is my treets and my hooman! :incazzato: Spotty dog lets me play wiff her ball tho, so is not all bad.

I hasint seen any metal burds round heer, just big ones the hoomans says is called red kyts and fat ones what is pijjens that I chase.

Is nap tym now, see you woofs laters!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buddies I am not a pea we went to pets at home and then for a walk and I got soaked  I do not like rain. I did gets some nice treats though *offers naturemenu lamb treats to anyone who wants some*


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi every woof. My mum told me she's going t take me to a nice place where wolfs get walked when she can walk me.


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Elo effrywun :crazy: its tookd me nages to fynd yoo awl 
Yoo lots av bind reel bad to bring ven *unmentionable burds* ova eer wiv yoo :rolleyes5:
I av bind praktisin an I goted a fezant dat nuva day, wel imz tayl fevas nanyway  an if wun of dem fings gets my Bumby effa agen I wil eets awl of dems 

:001_wub: I av misd yoo awl reel lots :001_wub:

Ohhh I av gotted noos bowt dat vampy in mi Jenbag's bellee  dat fing dus kik!!!!! ims did kik Charlie in imz eer an dat pupee did woof at imz 

Dat snow suffs is effryware in mi gardon an it assant gond for days  wen if furst comd it woz up to mi beli neerly, mi Mike did meshore its an sez dare woz 7 inchees :rolleyes5: it makes mi paws reel cowld :rolleyes5: dat wevva man duss say we iz avvin lots more tomoro an dem nuvva days til dare is no gardon left for me and mi bruvvas to play in :incazzato: dem meen effil burds av dund dis :incazzato:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Polly, I's so glad you did find us. :thumbup:
We didn't bring vem peky burds wiv us , vey just did shows up on my pooter  Maybe yous an Charlie shud just get munchin on em coz vey's not goin to leaf us alone is vey?
Ow os vat norty bruvver of yous? 

The vampy is kickin, vat sounds reel dangerwoof. Don't it urt yous anty to gets kicked in the tummy? I don't knows bout vese fings at all, an gets all confoosed bout it.

We as ad no snow at all. Nufin! an mum's reel glad bout it, coz she does slip ova sumtimes wen it's a icy, an vats not gud.


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Jenbags sez dat vampy is reel litel stil :rolleyes5: but imz az gotted a reel gud kik in dare :rolleyes5: an imz issant effan arf way cooked yet 

Dem vampies needs lots an lots of shopins, mumi an Jenbags av dund lots an goted a cage for ims, buts dems cawls it a kot  an a peshal seet for dat car so dat vampy is awl tyed in an karnt gets owt to eets us 
an mumi avs bind nittin cloves for imz to keep imz awl worm coz imz issant gowin to av furs  I av bind elpin its effan mor fun dan eetin dat goo :crazy:

I fink it wil be ok reely doh coz mumi sez er nose us will luff imz :001_wub: at de end of dis mumf dems is off to dat opital to see wiv a peshal camra if it iz a boy vampy or a gurl wun :yesnod: so dems can buy effan moor stuffs for imz ut:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The vampy's kicking  its a gud fing they gots the cage for it. Real tiny minis are coot but dog do they make a lot of noise . How much stuff can one mini need?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is nittin wot Kenzies mum was doin wiv stiks an string? It did takes nages for er to nit a jumpa. The vampy will be at skool by the time vey as finished vat nittin.

It must be reel dangerwoof if it as to be in a cage.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't waits til Saturday they're finally bringing the laptop back :w00t:. I've seen some of that nitted stuff on faceybook its real good


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Evening every woof. Me and mum has just had cuddles.


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Jets mi mumi dussant yoos stiks an string  er az gotted a sheen wot elps er, an it is a bit kwika dan kenzie's mumis  er as awlreddy nitted a blankie ana litel jakit wiv a ood an sum legins ana litel jakit for Jenbags frend wot az gotted a vampy az wel  er did fink bowts nittin jakits for me an mi bruvvas:incazzato: I finks er finks dems wood bee kyoot buts I wood not ware wun NO NO NO!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bet yous mum will be a pea wen it gets back Buster.Vey reely don't likes bein wivout vere favrite toys do vey


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Ello noo buddy, I iz Polly an I is a staffie an I av gotted too bruvvas wot is boy woofs an dems iz cawld Skye an imz is peshal an ferry owld an Charlie wot is a staffie an EBT awl mixed togeva an imz iz neerly wun


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum tried that sticks and string fing it didn't work too well :lol:

She will be a pea and so will I its real slow posting on her fone


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I didn't knows vere was nittin chines Polly. I finks yous wud looks so coot in a little pink jakit wiv matchin bootees:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Fank yoo Buster I wil tel mumi yoo like er werk, yoo aff to giff dees hoomans lots of prayz for dowin gud fings 
I opes dat pooter is awl betta wen imz comes ome to yor mumi an er is reel a pee


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

:incazzato: pink..... nittin...... :incazzato: GGRRRrrrrrrr *Glares at Jet*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink the pink would soot Charlie much better :lol:


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Buster dat pupee is not reel good wiv cloves neeva  imz duss luff to eets mumis flopflops an imz duss ide er cloves sumtymes  I fink mi boywoof az bind giffin imz lessons :rolleyes5::001_wub::rolleyes5::001_wub:


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

I bets I cood gets mumi to nit a nyse fing in wool wiv glitta in its for yoo Busta  er az gotted sum stuff wot looks lyke raynbows with glitta in  dat wood look reel gud on yoo :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Glitta is more Bumby's fing  I don't do cloves. 

Mum is going ova in a couple of weeks to meet Bumby and his mum and she says I can't come


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

dat is soo not fayr Buster, I want to go an see dems too buts we av gotted snow reel deep an dem cars is stuk, but mumi is gowin to take me in dat cramper wen dat weva is gud to see dems


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Polly Pocket said:


> :incazzato: pink..... nittin...... :incazzato: GGRRRrrrrrrr *Glares at Jet*


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Effening efferywoof, Effening Polly :001_wub:


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

I iz beenin reel gud an not menshunin glitta to mi por Bumby


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: BUMBLE :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: ello mi luff


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby yoo'll keep an eye on mum for me won't yoo she's opeless wivout me :rolleyes5:


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Ohhh por Bumble bowf of dems hoomans togeva an onlee yoo to look afta dems, yoo is gunna need lots of smints to gif yoo nenergee


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Pink, fluffy an wiv glitta, oh ecks I can't stop laffin niw


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Ello my gorjuss girl :001_wub:

Oh dog, I nose. I's redding its. I's only one woof 

And vem glittas was NOTS my choys


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Yoo no Jet dat glita wood look reel gud wiv yor shinee furs :yesnod:


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

erm... Bumble..... wot woz yoo dowin on dat burd dat nuva nite?????  yoo betta not av bind trynin to luff imz


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink pink and glittery would soot Jet perfectlee 

I'll make her promise to behave Bumby


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Not on yous nelly! I'd ave to ave a baff to gets it off an I don't do baffs


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Polly Pocket said:


> erm... Bumble..... wot woz yoo dowin on dat burd dat nuva nite?????  yoo betta not av bind trynin to luff imz


I wasint!! I was on giving him edd for a tart :yesnod:

And glittas wiff shines wud be perficts !


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What were yoo doing Bumby


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Finally a thread for us doggies. I was feeling neglected by PF.

*Jumps into thread and licks Buster.* *Wants to play*


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

:aureola::aureola: Jets mi awlmos cuzin yoo woold lyke mi mumis nitin I av asked er to nit yoo a woof jakit in raynbow wiv glitta yoo dussant needs a barf..... Yet :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

GETTING on is edd for a tarts  oh dog :frown2:


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Buster I fink mi boywoof avs lost imz marbels :rolleyes5: imz woz dowin rood fings to dat burd fing  I am reely gowin to crunch any of dems wot I neffa fynd :incazzato:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby consorting wiv the enemy is rong


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I was juss tryin to gets rid off im :blushing:


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

I duss luff beenin bak wiv yoo awl :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I wudn't mind glitta on a soot. In fact I like vem soots vat vem men wot does singin an dancin wears. An vey as ats an stiks to.
I wud gets all dresseded up an sing an dance.

*starts to sing an dance* I's singin in the rain, jus singin in the rain


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Duss anywoof wants vese bacins, I ates bacins


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Kenya a game sounds great what shall we play?

Jet mum's muttering bout koros lines in between giggles


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

yoo nose sumfink Jet :aureola: I fink dis yeer wee need yor weedin :Singing:Singing: den yoo can av lots of glitta an I can be a brideswoof in a nyse pritty dress :sneaky2::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't knows wot she's on about Buster. By the way does yous mum still not want us to press the like buttin?

*carries on singin an swingin an imaginary cane* Singin in the raaaaaaain. *Bows* Fank oo, fank oo. *bows agin*


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

*watches Jet in amazement*  

Look at him goes


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

mumi sez I av got to go to beds now, if er finks I am gowin in mi gardon in dat iys an snow er is gonna av to fink agen 

nite nite buddies woof agen soon :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's real good isn't he  and yes I fink we need to see this weeding. 

Erm some likes are ok its just when everywoof likes every single post it gets all a bit much


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nites Polly, it's bin reel gud woofin wiv yous agin. Nite, sweet dreams to yous an all yous famlee xx


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I finds a bunch of bones. More then I finks I can chew on.

*Gives bones to all the goggies on here*


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Night my luff :001_wub:

*passes bacins round*


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fanks Kenya. I's got sum tripe stiks to share too so elp yousself.
I likes avin vese midnite feests 
Ooo bacin, fanks Bumby,


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I finks we can play tug of war and chase each other.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

*offas livercake and naturesmenu treats* chasies sounds good


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

We needs to fink up evil plots against our hoomans. There must be ways of bothering them. *Muhahaha*


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Runs after Buster* *Tackles him to the ground*


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wossat, back in a bits.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Did somewoof ses bacin :drool: I luffs bacin, my mammy dusent let me aves bacin cos she ses I is a lergic, I keeps telling her I's not a lergic, I's a dog.

Sori everywoof, I forgets to say ello, I's little Angel, I's snucked on here while Mammy is locking up, she ses it timez to go to the beds, I likes the beds, I spreads my selfs out til I is ginormouses and mammy has no space in her beds, I likes riding on mammys bet cos it's got electricery in it and it goes up and down, jack and alfie my bruvvers gets scarered but they is wimps.

Opes it ok for me to come back after long sleeeeepies and woof to you all


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'z finds Pizza. Does ya think my hooman will notice? Do yous want some?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The fone I'm aving to post on died and I couldn't find the charger :incazzato:

Hi Angel good to meet yoo. Of course yoo can come back and post after yoo've slept

Pizza is good speshully wiv cheese  I'm sure they won't notice.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Fankoo Buster, you is ver handsomes :001_wub: more handsomes even then the poodoll in my street and I luffs him  

Nite nite everywoof, sleeps tite and watches vem bed bugs cos veys bites


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I didn't likes vat. Sum peepoles was outside in the street an vey was makin a big noise an it soundid like vey was tippin the bins out. So I ad to go an bark as loud as I could to makes em go away. The bins ad bin moved but not tipped ova, so vat was ok.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I didn't likes vat. Sum peepoles was outside in the street an vey was makin a big noise an it soundid like vey was tippin the bins out. So I ad to go an bark as loud as I could to makes em go away. The bins ad bin moved but not tipped ova, so vat was ok.


loud noises does scares me jet but don tell mes bruvvas cos they laffs at me when I hides in mammys woolleys jumpings  The ice cream machine dusent scare me tho, I does the best howlings I can do


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnite Angel sweet dreams

I don't like loud bangs either Jet I woof at them


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

lipsthefish said:


> loud noises does scares me jet but don tell mes bruvvas cos they laffs at me when I hides in mammys woolleys jumpings  The ice cream machine dusent scare me tho, I does the best howlings I can do


Hi Angel, I as to be a gud guard dog for mum, so wen vere's any noise neer the ouse I as to go an hinvestigrate it. But I don't likes noises from the carpit monsta or the washin chine, I stays on the sofa wen vem noises is around! I's not scared, I jus don't likes em.But don't tells no one bout vat, coz I's a gard dog an I's sposed to be reel brave.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Angel, little buddy, I opes yoo likes your noo bowl :yesnod:

*quietly sings Buster's got a girl woof* Singing:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I fink vey was comin from the pub. I eard sumone bein ick, but it wasn't in our gardin, so mum don't ave to clear it up


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What's that Bumby?

Its good yoo didn't ave to clean up the ick Jet its orrible


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Vem loud snoises donts scares me  I duss juss tells vem where to woof

Oh nuffink, nuffink


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's cause nofing could be louder than yoo

:sosp:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You knows Polly was sayin bout the weeding. Well I's bin wonderin, does you fink it mite be a bit too soon, coz we's only bin engageded for a bits, an hoomans get engageded for years. Wot does you fink guys?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink its a perfect time for yoo two to get weeded :yesnod: yoo've been togetha foreva


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I fink maybe in the spring or summa, wen it's nice an the sun's shiny. It wudn't be nice in the cold an snow nanyways wud it?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Some hoomans fink the snow is romantic  but whenever yoo two want I fink the spring would be nice


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I's will ave to talks it ova wiv er an see wot she wants to do. Maybe she wants organise it wiv Polly, or maybe we cud all do its togeva


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Were's Bumby gone I needs is hadvice too.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I finks yoo shud goes for its :yesnod: 

Oh dog, how citings


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

ow bout you an Polly, does you fink you mite gets weeded?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've told him to come on :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

danielled said:


> Evening every woof. Me and mum has just had cuddles.





Flamingoes said:


> I finks yoo shud goes for its :yesnod:
> 
> Oh dog, how citings


Hi Bumble. I's been trying to catch snow stuff today.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We cud ave a dubil weeding :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A doubil wedding would be so citing :w00t:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

*zoomies round the room all xcited*


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Nite every woof. By the wys mum wonders why ai bark at fin air, i's a terrier. she stills luvs me though.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nite Buddy, sweet dreams to yous an yous mum.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nite Buddy sweet dreams take it from anotha terror though barking at nofing is just kinda silly :rolleyes5:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Nite Buddy sweet dreams take it from anotha terror though barking at nofing is just kinda silly :rolleyes5:


I fort it was a terrier fing. I barks at nufing every day. Mum fins I'm a puppy obviously but may grow out of it if we works on it. Nite Buster.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Nite Buddy, sweet dreams to yous an yous mum.


Nite Jet. I'll bark tomorrow. on vis fread of corse.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Barking yes barking is great but not at nofing :frown:.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum did order a curry las nite from a noo place an wen the man did come I knewed e was comin so I started barkin fore e knocked. Mum did shut the door to keeps me in the lifin room an did open the front door. The man was getsin back in is car, e was so fritened of me. Me, I'd neva urt no one. 
She won't be gotsin no stuff from vere agin nanyways, coz it wasn't nice.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor guy he didn't know yoo would neva urt anyone. That's good though the curry places don't sell cheeseburga


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

No, No cheezburga tonite. But I did gets a kong vat ad skweezy cheezy, an peenut butter in, wiv sum kibble in between. Mum reely knows ow to spoil me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That sounds deeelicious yoo ave her well trained


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's fallin asleep so I guess it's bed time.
Nite Buster, sweet dreams to yous an yous mum.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Barking at nuffing is still barksing at sumfing :yesnod: 

A dubil weeding sounds so citing :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

You'll neva guess wat appened to me buddies. I was out at the park and running fru the long grasses and I got UNDREDS of little icky balls stuck to me  And den mum made me sit still and PULLED DEM ALL OUT :incazzato: It took fornever!!!


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh dog oh dog, I membas vem icky balls from lass yers :yikes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Dog it was nawful :nonod:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Why aints we gots a foto :sosp:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They followed you all the way ova there


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Mum didn't takes one. Not sure whys - she takes one of neverything else  She just keept muttaring 'oh kenzie, oh kenzie'


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I gree wiff buster, vey muss reelee avs it in for you :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

I ope not buddies :001_unsure: I don'ts like dem ticky balls :nonod: What did I never do to dem to make dem go afta me like dis???


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know Kenz  its just not nice of them to follow yoo all that way


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Flamingoes said:


> Hi Angel, little buddy, I opes yoo likes your noo bowl :yesnod:
> 
> *quietly sings Buster's got a girl woof* Singing:


woof woof Bumble  I's been fast peeps all nite long, i's likes to stay in bed til leven clock but Mammy sed it waz time to get ups 

I luffs my bowl Bumble, I growls at my bruvvas if they trys to licks it, I's dosent hafs to even bends down to eet me dinnaz and mammy keepz polishin the top so's i can seees my preeety face when i's eatings, itz the nicesest prezant I eva did get, your grandads was deelishus too Bumby, I wanted to licks him :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Morning every woof.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buddies the pooter people called and said its there and fixed :w00t: so we're going to get it now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Buddies the pooter people called and said its there and fixed :w00t: so we're going to get it now.


That's grate noos Buster.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Anywoof??.......


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

hiya woofs... can sumwoof explane wot dis white cold stuff iz on the flore in my gardin. itz tasty n yummy n fun to run in..... but can i tinkle n poopie on it lyke the hoomans keep tellin me? i fink i shud tinkle on mummys nice new rug but she shouts at me wen i drop me bum ready :-( sumwoof help?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ello, I fink we reely needs Buster to xplains it proply, coz e's the one wiv all the brains. Oweva I does know vat it's ok to poo an wee on the snow coz it don't do it any arm.:yesnod: But yous mums rug is made out of diffrnt stuff an it's not ok to do nufin on vat. No,no,no. Veys don't like it at all.

Does I knows yous name buddy, coz I can't mememba it. I's Jet by the way.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

hiya jet fanks for explansing dat. Me little whisper gets so cold wen i tinkle on da white stuff but iif mummys rug iznt ok to tinkle den i will tries.
me names rosie nice to meet ya, i fink me name mite av changered to buggerlugs... me mummy calld me dat now x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I gets called all sorts of fings Rosie an it's reel mbarasin. Fings like puppy an baby! I's not a puppy, I's more van 8 years old! Mind you she calls all woofs baby, so I guess it's ok, I fink


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

i cud cal dose hoomans sum names


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

I luffs the snow. I hopes we gets more tomorrow mum says we should gets more.

Jet is I right in finkings you cames from Manchester dogs homes. My mum nos that place wells.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So cud I Rosie 

Hi Buddy, yes yous is rite vats were mum adoptid me from, ow did yous know vat?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> So cud I Rosie
> 
> Hi Buddy, yes yous is rite vats were mum adoptid me from, ow did yous know vat?


Me and mum was luckings at dogs from there on their site she told me because I was curious like us puppies are curious. Looks on there every days. Mum walks ogs there you nos.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's can't be on vere site no more coz I's bin wiv mum for ova five years. It must be sumwoof wot looks like me. It's nice of yous mum to elps out vere. My mum elps too, but she elps by givin em fings for the shop so vey can sells em for paper stuff to gets food an toys. Wen she did the big cleerin out, she ad to gets the van to come down 2 times :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everywoof just popping on kwick cause she's real tired . We finally gots real snow :w00t: and the laptop's back so its been a good day ere :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I bet yous mum is soooo a pea to gets er toy back all worksin proply. 

We's not reely ad lots of snow er. I didn't gets out in it anyways, coz mum as lost er voice agin, an wantid to stay inside were it's warm.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yoo ave no idea  and some book she's wanted for ages and ages turned up too. The poor delivery guy looked alf frozed . I ope your mum finds her voice gain soon giff her a hug from me.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fanks I's will do vat Buster. It's reel funny coz er voice just comes an goes all the time, but it's worser in winta. She's not pawly or nufin, just er voice goes for a bit. I finks it just goes away for a bits of piece an kwiet


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

These woofs are real cool 

Superdogs PNE 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's will try an watch it tomorra, yoochube isn't worksin rite, it keeps stoppin all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I's can't be on vere site no more coz I's bin wiv mum for ova five years. It must be sumwoof wot looks like me. It's nice of yous mum to elps out vere. My mum elps too, but she elps by givin em fings for the shop so vey can sells em for paper stuff to gets food an toys. Wen she did the big cleerin out, she ad to gets the van to come down 2 times :yesnod:


No yoo's not on there. Verevare a few staffy crossis and over cross breeds. My mums goins to see about donating dog foodto vem.


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

Jus a kwik hi woofs. I was pertending to be sleepings and my hoomans went in da ovva room so I gots on da pooter, haha. I sawed those superdogs on da pooter - I fink I could do sum of dem fings, only not going in and out da sticks (sticks is for chewin) and also I cants jump so high, but I can do spins and runnin fast and bouncin.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Hullo woofs, 
Has been a sad day for my mummy hooman and little hooman - tis a long story but some nasty person has stowlen my little hoomans reward. I fink the thread is called

For Parents of young children......

We haf been giffing her lots of hugs and licks to cheer her up but fink she is still sads.

We luffs our little hooman and wants her to bee happee. If we effa sees that nasty hooman, we will bites them on the bottoms 

Hopes yous haf better day than us,

Luffs Jasmine and Coco xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We sawed that its real orrible  yoor mini hooman did real well and she should gets her reward. I don't know why any hooman would steal it.

Then gain the post hoomans ave managed to loose a pressie from before Kissmas :incazzato: and they're always bringing stuff late ere.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

We's downt like it when our hoomans are treated badly and yous wants to protects them!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The blu peter hoomans seem real nice I'm sure they'll send her anotha one even if it's not kwite the same :yesnod:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

We's ope so, we likes watching that programme too cuz there's a really nice doggie on it!

We also keeping our dew claws crossed so's that little hooman gets another badge!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

av u telled da peeple at bloo peter dat a not nice hooman stolled from da little hooman?


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Mummy hooman woz on de pooter to Bloo Peeter erlier todays and we finks it woz by e-mail whatchamacallit.

We finks Mummy hooman has her eyes on yoo Rosie, cuz you is so-o-o cutes, like us!


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Hullo! Woof!

Teddy here! 

I has sneaky stolen the hoomans ipone thingy wid it's nommy green case!! I has a little nibbles wen hooman not lookin! 

Everywoof okay todays?


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

He he fanks for finkin im cute mummy hooman and sister hooman fink im a terror wotever one of dos is... 

you are all soooo pwetty


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish vat vis big burvver wud urry up an finish, I's so bored wiv it. Vere's sum mericans on an vey is not nice. I don't knows why she's watchin it.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Effening efferywoof, Effening Polly :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

Ow is every woof today's.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

My mum says I've dones so much for her snd I's her best frend.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My mum says vat too Buddy. I fink it's part of our job discripshun vat we is vere bestest friends :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> My mum says vat too Buddy. I fink it's part of our job discripshun vat we is vere bestest friends :smile:


I's always wiv my mum. After alls we is man's best friend. Me and mum are watching Beverly hills chihuahua.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum's watching big bruver, agin :crazy:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Anywoof? I's got the pooter all to myself for a bits coz she's readin now


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm ere :smile: just been doing zoomies round and round the garden :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Anywoof? I's got the pooter all to myself for a bits coz she's readin now


I's ere Jet.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Great!!! I's fort I'd misseded everywoof. As you gots snow, we asn't got none ere at all.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We had it for one day and then it went way gain


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is not shure if I wants it or not. Coz it's fun to play in, but it's a bit likes avin a baff too


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Auntie Charlene got stucked in her car for 4 hours :eek6:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Vat sounds bad Buster, I opes er eater was worksin to keeps er warm.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me too  there was lots and lots of cars tuck


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's seed sumfin on the noos, but we asn't ad nufin much at all. But anty doesn't live far away an veys ave had snow. Vats why she cudn't bring Dee down to see us today.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Auntie Maggie just called said all these people on twitter are saying there was a bomb a foo minits away from our ouse. Now if I had eard a bomb mum would ave known :thumbdown: so dog onlee knows what they're talking bout. Mum can't find it on any of the noos either


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I opes yous all isn't in any danger Buster! Pleeze stay safe.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There's not been any bomb buddy at least that we know of. They were saying it was a couple of minits away if one had gone off we would ave known bout it.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum jus goggled it an it said vere was one in northwick drive, vats not near yous is it?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its bout 10-15 minutes away so or google says. It's not exactly in a safe area


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Buster, it was a mistake, the date was in the rong place. I's reel sorry, I opes I didn't scares you.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its ok cause they keep saying its different places and fings but at first they were saying it was onlee a couple of minits away but we would ave eard that .


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Vere's a lots of fings on goggle but sum of vem is reel old, an the dates is in the rong places, so it's ard to tell wots wot.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know that's what we were aving trubble wiv too, but there dussn't seem to ave been anyfing today.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

If vere was, wudn't the nice plice men ave come round and told you to goes were it's safe? If vey asn't ven vere's no problim,least vats wot I finks.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Exactly and there would ellycoptas and all sorts so I'm sure we're fine.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Buster, Jet loook what me mum made me go sit in  tis sill fallen on me when the door opens.:glare: :glare: ows my two fav pals?  do ya ave snoww :001_smile:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fank dog for vat Buster.:smile:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lucky yoo Jesse I would love all that snow


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Jessie, it looks as if yous ave got loads of snow were you is! We's aven't got none. We ad a little bit yestaday, but it went away an asn't come back


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Lucky yoo Jesse I would love all that snow


Bust mez went loopy in it :crazy: mumz was like slow down but not mez I had ta find the bone iz had out there, :glare: :crazy:

Jessie - YouTube

:001_smile: ain't yooou got snow??? 

ow ya been Buster, did ya ave a niiice Xmas?:smile:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Hi Jessie, it looks as if yous ave got loads of snow were you is! We's aven't got none. We ad a little bit yestaday, but it went away an asn't come back


Jet buddy it still snowing, it evware  mez thinks we got your share too Iz send ya some. How's you Jet?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That looks like fun  and no we onlee had it for one day .

I did ave a good kissmas even met a piggy someone had on a lead  I don't fink I've eva been more confoosed in my hole life.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> That looks like fun  and no we onlee had it for one day .
> 
> I did ave a good kissmas even met a piggy someone had on a lead  I don't fink I've eva been more confoosed in my hole life.


ooh noo Buster mez paw some ya way! ow a piggiy on a lead :blink: do ya fink his owner mistook him or a woofer ?  
Glad ye ad a good dogmas mez too bin driving the hooman:crazy: with thee sqeeky fings :001_smile:

its fun Buster ope it still there ta morrow:glare:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He shouldn't even ave the piggy  they ave real weird tails :blink:. Fank yoo for the snow


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> He shouldn't even ave the piggy  they ave real weird tails :blink:. Fank yoo for the snow


oohh Bust thay ave funny tales :blink: yoo welcome Buster.

Loook ow bin hoggin me snow that pest smokey :glare:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nope, no snow ere, jus the little last bits from yestaday vats all. I's not shureif I likes snow nanyways coz it's like avin a baff!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't ave fought cats would ave liked it cause they would gets wet .

Real weird


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Nope, no snow ere, jus the little last bits from yestaday vats all. I's not shureif I likes snow nanyways coz it's like avin a baff!


ooh nooo Jet the snoww way mo fun it make ya garden wite  And ya gotta stop at starange mom as the cam flash then run run run then get treats :001_smile: :001_smile::crazy: :crazy:  what yoo bin doing with ya self buddy?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: vats eva so funny Buster.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't know what to make of him :blink:. Mum says they can be taught to do tricks like woofs too


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I wouldn't ave fought cats would ave liked it cause they would gets wet .
> 
> Real weird


Buster he chased me :nono: so me no like him any more :cryin: And he tryed ta take my bone but me :glare: at him an he just ran offed :crazy:

Reallly weid tail buster wount traid me tail for one :nono: :glare:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh you know Jessie, just the usal stuff, eatin, playin, sleepin. I's not dun nufin xcitin reely. We live a nice kwiet life round ere 

Ow bout you, wot yous bin up to?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It sounds like yoo ave a real norty cat


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Oh you know Jessie, just the usal stuff, eatin, playin, sleepin. I's not dun nufin xcitin reely. We live a nice kwiet life round ere
> 
> Ow bout you, wot yous bin up to?


ooohh Jet ta sound niice buddy, mez bin eating, playing crazing snow. And being a good dog cuddling the hooman.  
hooman gavz me treats and told mez i was a good woofer and everfink :001_smile: mez so luffed Jet. 
AAAAND bin squeakin too toy so fun :001_smile:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> It sounds like yoo ave a real norty cat


mez do buster he trys ta kiss me when mez asleep and bits mez nose.  mez do wanna shre mez sleepin time with him.:blink:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry guys I got to go now. It's bed time. 
Nite Buster, nite Jessie, sweet dreams to yous an yous mums.:Yawn:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Sorry guys I got to go now. It's bed time.
> Nite Buster, nite Jessie, sweet dreams to yous an yous mums.:Yawn:


Night night Jet mez off ta hid under me walm bankie too talk to you both soooo take care buster and Jet.  have great woofer dreams.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Evening everywoof . We've not found out why people were saying there was a bomb yet cause there wasn't anyfing . She's just realised she forgots to go to the dentist she's ooseless


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I fink she'll blame my mum for vat, erd forgots buddy *sigh*

Er ad vat nurse at free firty too dints er and we dints go vere neifer. Oh dog.

I adds vem rabits minces (vey aints hoppers) dog were vem fings nice *nods*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're as bad as each otha. I pity yoo buddy yoo ave to look after them togetha .

I'm glad yoo liked the rabbit mince :thumbup:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh dog I know, I aints a pea abouts it in no way. I's redding it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've made her promise to behave but yoo know what these hoomans are like


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

More van most, irish buddy, more van most :frown2: 

Where is effrywoof anyway?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Ello Bumby, ello Buster. Is it nowing at your ouses? :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Kenz we onlee had a little bit of snow . It was so much fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi every woof. Just borrowed mums iPad fing.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Hiya kenz, hiya buddy,

We as gots loads of vem snows and dog I luff vem :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Hiya kenz, hiya buddy,
> 
> We as gots loads of vem snows and dog I luff vem :yesnod:


Hi Bumble. Wots you bin dooing today's.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's snowing :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been after mums foot again. I got giddy as she was getting my tug toy and tried to nip her foot. Nothing nasty, I'm not a nasty dog. Just being a puppy but mum sed no I can't be trying to play with her sore foot. I just got xcited about my tug toy.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Ello woofer fort I say hi befor hiding und mez bankie. It still snowing out :lol: mez bin out racing about andddd Iz wanna chase that snokey Ope ye all aving fun day


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Morning every woof. Mums going out to knitting at about dinner times.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Any woof?..........


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Jet. I's bin gud today's.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Buddy, Wot yous dun ven vats bin gud? I's dun a little bit of mischeef today, I tooked sum bacin off the table. Mum was cross, but it was er fault for leafin it vere


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everywoof we had a bit of snow today and I spent ages chasing it round the park. But it neva stays . Mum's real worried though cause it's snowing where Bumby is and she's going ova to meet them on the 31st . Opefully the metal birds are still working.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We ain't ad no snow ere, jus a little bits the uver day, an it went away agin.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It onlee snows a little bit ere and then it all goes away gain . But Bumby's had lots. Its a lot of fun I wish we had more 

If the metal birds would take woofs from Eyeland to Ingerland it would be great cause then I could go meet Bumby wiv mum but parently its not possible :crying:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I likes playin in it too, but afta it feels like I's ad a cold baff 


Vats reely not fair, why won't vey lets yous go too?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its betta than a cold baf though cause its fun chasing it everywhere . Mum just gets the furdryer out when we gets ome.

Somefing bout the planes being too small to ave a bit to take animals in and if we went by boat I would be stuck in the old for ours and ours


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Hi Buddy, Wot yous dun ven vats bin gud? I's dun a little bit of mischeef today, I tooked sum bacin off the table. Mum was cross, but it was er fault for leafin it vere


 Wos about to play with mums sore foot but as soon as she said no I backed away and sat. Then sh got my tug toy and we played tuggy but I Wos gentil.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Wos about to play with mums sore foot but as soon as she said no I backed away and sat. Then sh got my tug toy and we played tuggy but I Wos gentil.


Well done Buddy :w00t: yoo're learning. Now when yoo play tug yoo can growl and shake a bit, the hoomans don't mind cause they know yoo're onlee playing :thumbup1:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Vat was gud Buddy, nanyways it's always betta to play wiv toys van feets. Hooman feets can gets a bit stinky sumtimes


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not a pea yoo guys. This cat liffs near Auntie Maggie and he's always in her dorm type fing . She says he's real nice and always purring but I don't rust these meows.


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Today I stole some rice out the bin, played a little bit in the weird white stuff outside, but it was soo chilly I begged my mummy to come back inside, and have been snoooozing under her huge comfy blanket with her since! 
She keeps giggling at my noises when I look up at her, I wag my tail at her, but then she gives me a kiss! I try and lick her face to make her stop, but it doesn't always work. Anyway back to zzz...
Love Sophie.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

MeganRose said:


> Today I stole some rice out the bin, played a little bit in the weird white stuff outside, but it was soo chilly I begged my mummy to come back inside, and have been snoooozing under her huge comfy blanket with her since!
> She keeps giggling at my noises when I look up at her, I wag my tail at her, but then she gives me a kiss! I try and lick her face to make her stop, but it doesn't always work. Anyway back to zzz...
> Love Sophie.


That sounds like fun Sophie I luff snuggling up to hoomans unda a duvet . If anyone has one on the sofa I jump up and burrow unda it as kwickly as possible.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Snugglin up in vis cold is the only fing to do. Mum's got black bear out agin on the sofa, an e's so warm an cosy. I don't likes bein cuverd up when I goes to sleep on the bed though, only on the sofa.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I always go unda the blankit if its on the sofa . I wouldn't sleep in the bed wiv her though she'd just move round too much I prefer sleeping in my own bed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Well done Buddy :w00t: yoo're learning. Now when yoo play tug yoo can growl and shake a bit, the hoomans don't mind cause they know yoo're onlee playing :thumbup1:


I did accidently step on her sore toe and it bled but I didn't meen too.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She undastands I'm sure puppies can't be expected to be well behaved all the time.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't sleeps in the bed, I sleeps on top of the doovay. She's tried givin me blankies to cuver me up wiv, but I just stands up an shoves em undaneff me, I don't likes being unda cuva on the bed.
But I does luff it on the sofa.
Mum finks vat I's weerd, I's not weerd is I?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I luffs being all rapped up on the sofa but I don't like it in bed  I don't fink that's weird

Bumby mite be getting a skunk


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> She undastands I'm sure puppies can't be expected to be well behaved all the time.


She gave me a stroke and sed it's ok Bud I no yoo didn't mean to do vat.


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> That sounds like fun Sophie I luff snuggling up to hoomans unda a duvet . If anyone has one on the sofa I jump up and burrow unda it as kwickly as possible.


I've got my mummy trained, she seems to always have the duvet on the sofa at the moment, she says its for a reason, but I think its just cos I wuv it! I've tricked her into always liftin it up so I can lie right next to her, then she has to lean over me to reach the compooter and I get the best squishy cuddles!!

She just told me that no one would believe it was me on here  so I made her take a photo of me as pwoof!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yoo do ave to be careful if they're urt but they undastand if yoo make a mistake :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fank Dog for vat, I was startin to fink she mite be rite 

I wudn't worry bout it Buddy, yous mum knows yous didn't mean it coz yous is only a pup an accidints appen sumtimes.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

MeganRose said:


> I've got my mummy trained, she seems to always have the duvet on the sofa at the moment, she says its for a reason, but I think its just cos I wuv it! I've tricked her into always liftin it up so I can lie right next to her, then she has to lean over me to reach the compooter and I get the best squishy cuddles!!
> 
> She just told me that no one would believe it was me on here  so I made her take a photo of me as pwoof!!


It sounds like yoo ave her well trained, good job :thumbup1:.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Yoo do ave to be careful if they're urt but they undastand if yoo make a mistake :yesnod:





jetsmum said:


> Fank Dog for vat, I was startin to fink she mite be rite
> 
> I wudn't worry bout it Buddy, yous mum knows yous didn't mean it coz yous is only a pup an accidints appen sumtimes.


Fank yoo's Jet and Buster. Nite every woof.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnite Buddy mum says its bedtime ere too so sweet dreams everywoof :Yawn:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yous does looks so telligent vere Sophie, corse we knows it's reely yous vats writin on ere.

Ave you bin drinksin vere funny stuff , wossit taste like, wud I likes it


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nite Buddy, nite Buster, sweet dreams to yous an yous mums.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry!   just had to butt in and say! "you guys make my night" :thumbup1::thumbup1:  XX


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ello. I can't mememba yous name, but I's finks we as chatted before sumwere?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Ello. I can't mememba yous name, but I's finks we as chatted before sumwere?


Sorry hun! its a forbidden hooman butting in,  just to say you All cheer me up 

Benjie n Oscar may join some day! x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We's will lets you off jus vis once  I opes Benjie an Oscar does come an talks to us, we likes noo friends an we is reely very nice, even if sum of us can't spell propa :thumbup1:

Nite, I's off to bed now, sweet dreams everywoof.


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> Yous does looks so telligent vere Sophie, corse we knows it's reely yous vats writin on ere.
> 
> Ave you bin drinksin vere funny stuff , wossit taste like, wud I likes it


I told her so, but she said dogs aven't got the digits to type with! Wotever that means. She dusnt know much!!

I gave it a try but it smells funny to me! My mummy says she wouldn't share it with me anyway hmy:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wot does vey reely knows bout us woofs, Sophie, we as lots of sekrit fings vey don't knows about 

I only wundad bout vat drink coz I likes to try fings. Mum says I's just greedy, but I finks of myself more like a gormay, liking the best stuff, but to knows wots best you as to try everyfin


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everywoof *offers cheezeburga*. That drink is real nice  but its not too good for woofs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

I had a mad arf our tonite nd decided to steal mums slipper.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's what slippas are meant for  just don't choo too many.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> That's what slippas are meant for  just don't choo too many.


She's going throo vem with me around. Veer is a song by Gilbert o Sullivan called get down mum changes it slightly for me.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fanks Buster * takes sum cheezeburga* Dog is it cold round ere, we went out for bits an I kept tryin to turn round an go ome, but she didn't takes the int!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Fanks Buster * takes sum cheezeburga* Dog is it cold round ere, we went out for bits an I kept tryin to turn round an go ome, but she didn't takes the int!


'i's got a coat for crissmas so I'm ok now.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know its freezing out there it would be betta if we had more snow :frown2:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We still asn't got no snow. I's got sum sea jerky, it's yummy, elps youself guys *passes bag to Buster an Buddy*
I's got to get mum to buy sum more of vat samon mouse, it's one of the nicest fings to ave in a kong


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The salmon mouse is the bestest fing eva :thumbup1:. *takes some of the see jerkey* fank yoo. We had a couple of days of it but then it went away real kwick


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> We still asn't got no snow. I's got sum sea jerky, it's yummy, elps youself guys *passes bag to Buster an Buddy*
> I's got to get mum to buy sum more of vat samon mouse, it's one of the nicest fings to ave in a kong


Fank yoo Jet. I'll bring the treats tomorrow nite if you like.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I wishes it wud makes its mind up, vere was sum little bits ven nufin. Sumone said to mum vat it'd be warmer if it did snow. I don't finks vate rite is it? If it is ven I wishes it wud snow lots coz it's just too cold for vis woof!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know  I ates this cold but snow is such fun it makes it worf it.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is we goin to start our midnite feasts agin, an tell storys an play games? I knows we can't tell any scary storys coz Buddy's only a puppy!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That sounds like a great idea. Those are always fun speshully if mr fluffy shows up


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh yes, I mememba sum of the fings e used to gets up to, he's a lot of fun :lol::lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fun is one word to describe him :lol: but maybe he would be a bad inflooence on Buddy. Yoo know how he gets his words mixed up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Anywoof want me, yoo sed my name Buster. iPad fing corected me.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum wanted to put some noo pics of me up, but she can't gets it to work. I's glad coz I looks stoopid on em. Er pooters playin up agin!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're obsessed wiv taking fotos  yet try to gets them in one.

I don't fink Bumby would be a good inflooence on a puppy though by accident of course


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Is we goin to start our midnite feasts agin, an tell storys an play games? I knows we can't tell any scary storys coz Buddy's only a puppy!


I's 6 months old on 2 February. Hmmm am I the yungest dog on vis fred.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I finks you is now Buddy, but I's not reely shure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I finks you is now Buddy, but I's not reely shure.


Bring on thevday I turn 6 months, mus going to make me sow homemade dog treats.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Dog, oh Dog I's frozed. She made me go out, I tried to tell er I didn't need to, but she wudn't lissen. I fink I's turned into an ice doggypop.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

Mums on about getting e a new lead for vet trips as I'm growing out of my puppy lead. She wants a separate lead for veh vets in case an injured animal comes in or sick pet and I try to greet it she can catch me easier. Mum nos me wells.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ow dids vat get vere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

my mum keeps fillin the huse wif lil fluffy fins caled 'kiddens' and they like 2 chase me and I wash thm :blush2: do u all like kiddens to?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Ow dids vat get vere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wos wonsdrin how vat got vere too.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's vem pengwins, veys followed us on ere. *panics*


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> It's vem pengwins, veys followed us on ere. *panics*


Calm down Jet. You forget I's a terrier. I can handle those pengwins. I might be a puppy but ai can take vem.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh no Buddy, yous don't undastand, veys efil, veys plannin to takes ova the world. We needs Buster, e knows sumone wot can elp. Don't gets taken in by vem looksin all coot, veys afta us coz we knows the truff bout wot veys doin.

We founded out by accidint wen vey came out of Pollys teevee, an eva since veys been getsin more an more efil. Veys got guns, an all sorts. An now veys followeded us ova ere!:yikes:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't worry Jet we'll beat them the pokemon well elp :yesnod:. Those fings are evil


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I finks veys invavid my pooter, coz it keeps goin all rong an vat picshure came on in the nite. Oh well, we did beats em once wiv Lance an the uvers, we's will ave to do it agin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Oh no Buddy, yous don't undastand, veys efil, veys plannin to takes ova the world. We needs Buster, e knows sumone wot can elp. Don't gets taken in by vem looksin all coot, veys afta us coz we knows the truff bout wot veys doin.
> 
> We founded out by accidint wen vey came out of Pollys teevee, an eva since veys been getsin more an more efil. Veys got guns, an all sorts. An now veys followeded us ova ere!:yikes:


I likes a challenge tho Jet. I even goes after fings in mums garden vat aren't animals. Mum finks I's forgets I's a little dog. I's not scared of a pengwin wiv a gun.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's not just one Buddy, vere's undreds, looks at the picshure vey did send before


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

More than undreds there was a fing on mum's faceybook saying they had found fousands and fousands of the real big ones :scared:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe vey made it snow, coz vey likes snow.  But we's just ad rain vats all, lots an lots of orrid rain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> It's not just one Buddy, vere's undreds, looks at the picshure vey did send before


Line an army of vem?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Vats rite Buddy, a pengwin army wot wants to takes ova the whole world, an only us woofs knows bout it, an we ave to stops em. We as to save our mums an all the rest of the peepoles vat vey as brainwashded into finkin vey is coot an all sweet an evryfin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Vats rite Buddy, a pengwin army wot wants to takes ova the whole world, an only us woofs knows bout it, an we ave to stops em. We as to save our mums an all the rest of the peepoles vat vey as brainwashded into finkin vey is coot an all sweet an evryfin.


My mum told me she once sow pengwins in Africa. I agree we needs to save our hoomans. I don'ts want any fink to happen to mum.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I finks now yous knows you can be on gard, an looks afta yous mum. I fink once Buster gets the Pokemons to elp vey'll go back ome agin!

Ow's yous mums pawly paw doin now, is it betta?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I finks now yous knows you can be on gard, an looks afta yous mum. I fink once Buster gets the Pokemons to elp vey'll go back ome agin!
> 
> Ow's yous mums pawly paw doin now, is it betta?


Her pawly paw is still sore. she sed it will be about 6 weeks maybe less if she's luck before it's betta. She really wants to walk me too snd I luvs my walks.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Give er a lick from me, I opes it gets proppa betta reel soon. I luffs runnin on the field, but it's too muddy now wiv all the rain, so she she won't lets me. I ates avin to walk on the lead an be gud. I likes to run an sniff fings, an find balls wot uver woofs ave lost an play wiv em 

You's too little to do vat yet isn't you, but yous will soon grow up an ven you's will gets to do it too. It's the bestest fun neva just runnin an runnin, ven seein the a pea look on er little face wen I runs back to er.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Give er a lick from me, I opes it gets proppa betta reel soon. I luffs runnin on the field, but it's too muddy now wiv all the rain, so she she won't lets me. I ates avin to walk on the lead an be gud. I likes to run an sniff fings, an find balls wot uver woofs ave lost an play wiv em
> 
> You's too little to do vat yet isn't you, but yous will soon grow up an ven you's will gets to do it too. It's the bestest fun neva just runnin an runnin, ven seein the a pea look on er little face wen I runs back to er.


Mum has mean a long lead that she can unlock by moving a thing up so I can explore. Ven if she needs to she brings me back in and locks the lead so I'm walking near er. She is trying to gets me to walk to heel.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We tryd one of vem wen I first get ere, an we didn't likes it, so we don't use vat no more. She as a trainin lead vat she puts round er waste an I walks infront of er. It's gud fun, coz I can go on eiver side of er an sniffs at evryfin. She says she as full control of me on vat fing, but I knows who reely is the boss, you only ave to looks at who's pickin up the poo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> We tryd one of vem wen I first get ere, an we didn't likes it, so we don't use vat no more. She as a trainin lead vat she puts round er waste an I walks infront of er. It's gud fun, coz I can go on eiver side of er an sniffs at evryfin. She says she as full control of me on vat fing, but I knows who reely is the boss, you only ave to looks at who's pickin up the poo.


Mum sumtimes finds it hard to pick up after me. She can't always sees it.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's got to go now Buddy, she's goin to bed an she always turns the pooter off. I wish she wudn't so I cud stay on all nite an just woof away!

Nite, sweet dreams to yous an yous mum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I's got to go now Buddy, she's goin to bed an she always turns the pooter off. I wish she wudn't so I cud stay on all nite an just woof away!
> 
> Nite, sweet dreams to yous an yous mum.


I've got to go now too Jet. My Munson goin to bed now too.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everywoof. Mum's been out shopping today cause she's going to see Bumby and his mum and I can't come . Stoopid metal birds hoomans. But we've been curled up on the sofa watching this zomble show and its been a real good day.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Buster, vats not fair er goin off wivout yous. But I guess if the metal bird peepoles won't lets you, it's not er fault. I luff zomble films, we watches loads :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its a teevee show bout afta a zomble pokalypse :yesnod: its real good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Its a teevee show bout afta a zomble pokalypse :yesnod: its real good.


Sounds too scary to me. Or is vat cos I'm a puppy?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not really that scary I don't fink. Its called the walking dead :yesnod:.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Hooman Nanny sez I's so sooper soft that me furs is likes a wabbit... erms, Hooman Nanny... has you not see'd me Good Girl Ears? Wabbits duz not havs Good Girl Ears thems duz havs wabbity ears. Ands, Hooman Nanny, wabbits duznt havs Bloo Merle likes me own self. Buts, I is sooper softs *nods*


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> It's not really that scary I don't fink. Its called the walking dead :yesnod:.


 no way I's watching that.


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> It's not really that scary I don't fink. Its called the walking dead :yesnod:.


Hi Buster, I has seened that! I likes it cos it doesn't has any doorbells in! I hates doorbells.

Does anywoof know where all the cold white stuffs has gone? It started going all wet and then the next morning it was all goned. I has found lots of toys tho - I founded sum tennis balls and a frisbee that some other woofs left behind inna park and sum tennis balls in my garden that I forgotted was there.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It all melted  now we just ave orrible rain and wind.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We's ardly ad any snow, but it's rained a lot an I ates rain! It's bin reel windy too, I's just bin out an I neerly got blowed ova


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, it's still reel windy round ere, wossit like were yous all is?


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Just so you know, you're all mad.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We fully accept this :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello every woof. Ow windy wos it out vere today.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Hullo Jet,
Yoos wud haf luffed it heres today - it was real sunny and warm - the tempything on our hoomans wall said nine deggrees! 

We's been haffing wind and wain until todays but we luffs it cos we are spanyals and we are mads!

Hopes your mummy hooman is well and our mummy hoomans says hullo

J & C


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its been nice ere today acshully not too windy. I'm being abandoned tomorrow though  mum's off to noocastle.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's not been out for a walks today coz mum can't breeve wen it's so windy. But we bin playin games inside.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Mummy and daddy hooman ar finking bout going to a place called Horsham tomorow but mummy hooman is not keen to go coz she duz not likes leafing us too longs.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Jasmine, I wish it was sunny ere, or at leest the wind wud stops so I can go on a long walks. The fields is a no go area, coz it's one big mudbaff 

Mum's well fanks, an she says she opes yous mum is too.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Please say fankoo to your mummy hooman but mummy hooman is not well - she hafs a saw frote and is sneezing lots but she still comes on this PF whatchacallit.

We is specting lots of rain on Fryday  so mummy hooman may takes us out but it is funny coz when she gets home, she looks lyke a dround rat!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh deer, I opes she gets well soon, give er a hug from mum an a big lick from me. Does you jumps at sneezis, I do. It can be reel kwiet an ven she'll sneeze an I'll just jumps up an usally fall off the sofa.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Mummy can sneezes real loud but we is deafs when we's asleeps but it makes daddy and little hooman jumps  Ekspect that is a shock for you when yous no longer on the sofa 

Mummy hooman say fankoo for the hug and lick from yoos, Jet. She is feelings bit better now. 

Hopes yous haf better weather tomorow


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I falls off so much vat she as put a big cushin on the floor so I won't gets urt :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Its been nice ere today acshully not too windy. I'm being abandoned tomorrow though  mum's off to noocastle.


It's a reel shame you can't go too Buster. But at leest wen she comes back you'll be able to knows a bits more bout Bumble, coz she'll come ome smellin of im, an e'll knows more bout yous too from yous smell on yous mum :yesnod:

Vat didn't come out rite, but yous knows wot I mean


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I gets what yoo mean :lol: but she'll be wiv those cats too :incazzato:.

I always run out the room when she sneezes


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Aw, she really luffs yous, Jet :001_wub:

If we's falls off, we's have no one to blayme but owrselves!  That means that mummy hooman woznt cuddling us enuff - daddy hooman doznt cuddle us as much coz he finks its too girly


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Whooo I fink I's aving sum bacin in a min, she's doin er tea an I fink I's goin to gets sum, I's goin off for a bit to do my eyes of great pleedin 

Back later wiv a full tummy, I opes


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Nom, nom, nom! Enjoy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

*Happy dance* I got an ole bacin butty to myself coz she made too much. I luffs bacin :drool:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

we foughts you ment an ole manky one!  Yous is very lucky - bet it woz delish!

Iffs your mummy hooman makes too much nekts tyme, wud you shares? Coz we wud share owrs wiv yoos!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Whys does you gets an ole bacon butty? Dats no fair


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

oops sorwee, I's forgottid my mannas.  I's will mememba next time.:yesnod:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Dont yous get bacin butty?!  That is unherd of! 

We wud shares owrs wiv yous too - wud your mummy allow yous to have it?


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> oops sorwee, I's forgottid my mannas.  I's will ba next mememba next time.:yesnod:


We's lets yous off Jet cos we knows what its like when it comes to food!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

missRV said:


> Whys does you gets an ole bacon butty? Dats no fair


Sorwee to yous too Rosie, but I didn't knows you was ere


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

dats ow kay. 

Me sista hooman had wot lucked liyk a cottage pie but wen she saveded me sum it woznt reel meet  i wil ave to steel er toast in da mornin

If eney of yous wont to try dis vegetable meet yous can coz i saveded yous sum


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Not reel meat? Is is that corn stuff? 

In de mornin, when your mummy has maded the towst, bark at the door an she wills goes to see who is dere and you can haf her towst. I did this wunce and my mummy looked strayt at me - I downt fink she is daft as she looks


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I finks so. I downt knows whu she finks shes kiddin its not liyk meet. She sed it wos corn. 

I wate til my sister hooman is siting dowen on da couch den 'tend i wont cuddlez den wen shez talking to me i pinches her toast  mite try wiv mummy hooman first. I mites get 2 peeces of toast


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum did make sum of vat kworn mince stuff, an it was orrible. I didn't eats it, mind yous she didn't eats it eiver


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Giff us bacin any day! Giff us a whole pig! Nom, nom, nom!!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

da owld hooman gived me some ham beefore  yummmm


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

we is sad now cos mummy hooman is going to bed and we's not alowed to stay on the pooter  so night night friends and sweet dreams 

Luffs, J & C


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Its been nice ere today acshully not too windy. I'm being abandoned tomorrow though  mum's off to noocastle.


Been windy here. I don't likes the windy wever.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Stoopid pooter :incazzato:

Nite Jasmine, sweet dreams to yous an coco an yous mum too :closedeyes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Mums foot still hurts wen pressure I's applied or if I pulls her. We' bin workin on my pulling on the lead tho.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

i is gonna say nite too x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nite Rosie, sweet dreams to yous all


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Vis windy wever is reel nasty Buddy. I was watchin the noos on teevee an it showed a humongus tree wot ad bin blowed onto an ouse  I don't likes it at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Vis windy wever is reel nasty Buddy. I was watchin the noos on teevee an it showed a humongus tree wot ad bin blowed onto an ouse  I don't likes it at all.


Mum had to put my coat on my to get me to go out for wee wees. She couldn't get it on me every time tho.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's got a red raincoat, but it's no use to go out for a wee in. I just does wot I as to an runs back in as fast as I can


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I's got a red raincoat, but it's no use to go out for a wee in. I just does wot I as to an runs back in as fast as I can


I wudn't go out signings m coat. It's water proof and wind proof apparrantly.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I finks maybe I need a coat to keeps me warm, vis one only keeps the rain off. It did come wiv an ood, but mum tooked it off, cos my ears wudn't go in in it, coz vey does sticks up a bit !


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I finks maybe I need a coat to keeps me warm, vis one only keeps the rain off. It did come wiv an ood, but mum tooked it off, cos my ears wudn't go in in it, coz vey does sticks up a bit !


Mums talking about having me nootered soon what ever vat is. Mum says I'll be fine so if she says so ven I's fine wiv it.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh I's ad vat dun Buddy, it was a long time ago. before I came to live wiv mum. It's just so you can't makes puppys vats all. Yous will be fine an yous mum will spoil yous rottin afta :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Oh I's ad vat dun Buddy, it was a long time ago. before I came to live wiv mum. It's just so you can't makes puppys vats all. Yous will be fine an yous mum will spoil yous rottin afta :yesnod:


My vet is nice. I likes her. When I go the vet is like oh it's Buddy bring him in. Mum sed it was so I can't make puppies too but I'm a puppy.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buddy tell your mum to look at the bad side of nootering too. It's not really necessary wiv male woofs and shouldn't be done til you're fully grown anyways :yesnod:.

Mum's not a pea she's can't gets in touch wiv Bumby's mum so she's not gone in the end :rolleyes5:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Buddy tell your mum to look at the bad side of nootering too. It's not really necessary wiv male woofs and shouldn't be done til you're fully grown anyways :yesnod:.
> 
> Mum's not a pea she's can't gets in touch wiv Bumby's mum so she's not gone in the end :rolleyes5:


Mums always had her furry frends nootered. My vet seems to think it's ok to nooter me at 6 months.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its different wiv us than cats though. Just look into it bof sides of the issue. Some males neutered too young ave to be on ormone ferapy their hole lives cause other woofs fink they're girls and it doesn't really elp anyfing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Its different wiv us than cats though. Just look into it bof sides of the issue. Some males neutered too young ave to be on ormone ferapy their hole lives cause other woofs fink they're girls and it doesn't really elp anyfing.


I'll speek to mum.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum's not a pea she's can't gets in touch wiv Bumby's mum so she's not gone in the end :rolleyes5:


Vats a reel shame Buster, but I's bet yous is a pea yous will ave er at ome instead.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It is good but I wonder what's appened to them


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

As yous mum not eard from vem at all ?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not for two days :sosp:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmm vats strange. I's shure vere will be a xplanashun though.

We went to [email protected] today an I got sum oofs, I luffs oofs. An I gottid a noo lead too, it matches my colla. Mum tryd to gets me a matchin arniss too, but vey didn't ave the rite size.

I got sum of vese snosidges to share, so elps youselfs. *passes out snosidges to everywoof*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh dog not arnesses :lol:. Oofs are good speshully stuffed with tripe :001_wub:.

*takes one* fank yoo


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Veys stuffed wiv sumfin, but I don't fink it's ripe, I fink it's sum kind of paste. Woteva it is it's yummy :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum was nearly ick putting tripe in mine . Sounds yummy though.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

mum wud neva be able to do vat Buster, she don't likes andlin raw meat


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Raw meat is fine but she dussn't like the smell of ripe


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We's got sum one comin to looks at the ouse tomorra. I's gettsin fed up of all vis. I wishes sum one wud urry up an buys it, coz mum's gettsin a bit deprest bout the hole fing.

I's got to go now, coz we is avin an early nite. 
Nite Buster, sweet dreams to yous an yous mum too.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys...........


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Jet. How I's you's tonite.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's fine fanks Buddy. I's just finished a rice bone, Dog vem fings is yummy!:yesnod:

Ows you doin?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, anywoof ere??


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

we's here, Jet - Mummy hooman is watching the box thingy with moovin pikchures - are yous bawed?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

I's just been sick.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Poor yous - something you've eaten?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

JTHolt said:


> Poor yous - something you've eaten?


No idea. Not my wainwrights kibble. Not the treats. I was into airfreshners stuff but mum stopped me before I swallowed it. She's keeping any eye on me but we knows I dint swallow that air freshner stuff for a fact. When mum caught me near it I'd only just found it.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

danielled said:


> I's just been sick.


Oh no  feel better soon 
I was sick the otha day at my ring class! It was cos I'd eatens all the cat food and the cat treats and my poo om nom nom. Theys shouldn't leaves it around if its not for me!

I gots lots of hugs from my mum, give her puppy eyes and you get more hugs!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

Charleigh said:


> Oh no  feel better soon
> I was sick the otha day at my ring class! It was cos I'd eatens all the cat food and the cat treats and my poo om nom nom. Theys shouldn't leaves it around if its not for me!
> 
> I gots lots of hugs from my mum, give her puppy eyes and you get more hugs!


Mums wondering if it was the plain popadom fing her stoopid uncle gave me despite the fact she told everybody clearly pleese don't feed Buddy human foods. Feel fines in myself.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's glad you's not pawly Buddy. I's ave puppydums wen mum as a curry an I's neva bin ick, may be it's coz yous is only a puppy. Maybe wen yous is older you can ave more fings.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

JTHolt said:


> we's here, Jet - Mummy hooman is watching the box thingy with moovin pikchures - are yous bawed?


I's reel bored Jasmine. She's watching a film, and I don't likes it, so I's trying to makes er play wiv me by sittin on er knee so she can't see the teevee.

But it's not worksin :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I's glad you's not pawly Buddy. I's ave puppydums wen mum as a curry an I's neva bin ick, may be it's coz yous is only a puppy. Maybe wen yous is older you can ave more fings.


Mum said that too. I was being a furry crocodile as usual and playing no loss of appetite. I's in my crate now mum sed to stay in vere for tonite but I can chat on ere. I don't blame er for wanting me to stay in my crate for tonight. Vats where I wos heading anyways.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's always wantin food, I's will try most anyfin  Mum says I's greedy, but I's not, I's just got an hadvenshures pallit. vats all


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Dose hoomans is upta sumfin agen but sister hooman wos on tha fone beefor to book me in for a grooming and a furcut? me mummy sez I'm gettin a puppy cut? dusnt sownd gud. 

Wots one of dem n dus it hurt?


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Mummy's not happee today cos Coco was attacked by another dog this morning. We was walking down to the river today for owr walk and we was going past the last howse before we gets to the river and this dog comes straight up to Coco and jumps on her gwowling - it was not fwendly at all  Mummy showted at the dog to go ways but the stoopid dog kept on attacking Coco. We's mannaged to get away and mummy looked over Coco who was shayking but there were no puncture holes. I have never seen mummy look so :mad5: 

Oh, mummy would like to type sumfing - here yous are ................

Coco is fine but it really annoyed me that the owner did b****r all about calling his dog back!! 

If the dog had gone for Jasmine, I would say that the dog would have been sent off with a flea in it's ear! 

I's been looking after Coco and she's telled me that she woz scared. 

Mummy is feeling sad today 

Luffs,
Jasmine x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor Coco  what a stoopid hooman. I ope she's ok.

Grooming is just cutting your fur off. Its real annoying but it shouldn't urt :yesnod:.

Mum's not a pea the naybours ave decided to ammer and drill fings. But they're doing it to the wall rite beside her bed and real early


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Mummy hooman is going to report the stoopid person to someone called a Dogg Warden.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good cause that woof shouldn't be offlead if he dussn't like other woofs . I'm real glad she's ok.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Fankoo - Coco's been haffing cuddles lots and your right, dogs lyke that should be kept indoors!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Opefully they listen to the dog warden and keep him onlead but some hoomans never learn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Mus favourite place ordsall hall I's in trouble.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Anywoof * waves*


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

sneaks in and waves to Jet 
Ello buddy, we av niked dis pooter an mumi is in er room maykin fings for dat vampy hooman puppy 
Dat vampy hooman is a gurl parently so Jenbags az gond shopin mad an dis owse looks like a cloves shop : wy do dem puppy hoomans need so much cloves???? I av gotted wun coat for wen it is reely cowld an dat is moor dan nuff 
Jets mumee is guna send yor mumi a mesage layta coz er az gotted fings to tel buts not on eer :confused1: 

I did elp wiv sum nittin agen dat nuvva day  I iz gettin reel gud at maykin nots in dat string stuffs :thumbup: mumi sez I iz a menice an er wozzant a pee buts dat woz onlee coz er coodnt do it so gud as me 

Mi charlie iz bak at puppee skool an imz is a pee to see ims frends an our frend Izzy is gowin wiv im coz er az bin taked agen an er mumi finks dat gowin to puppee skool will elp er not be skared fo nuvva woofs, an Auntee Sharon did let er come for a walk to mi litel lake today an dare woz a reel not gud manas malymut woof wot did try to byte Charlie an Izzy an Auntie Sharon az gotted a wolf woof cawld lyka oo did go an tel dat rood malymut off an Izzy gotted brave an didn't run way an did stay wiv me an Charlie an mi Skye :thumbup::thumbup: Auntie Sharon az gotted a snosige woof  buts effrywun sez I issant lowd to effan av a litel tayse of er coz er is a woof not a reel snosige 
I av gotted to go now :frown: luff to awl mi buddies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Polly. Wowzer a gurl vampy hooman puppy, I guess yous will ave to be a gard woof an looks afta er ven. It must be so xcitin at yous ouse getsin ready for er. I bets yous mum is avin a panik, vey always as a panik, I fink it's a law or sumfin  You's elspin yous mum wiv the nittin fing, I bet she's reel a pea bout vat 

I's not shure why vey needs so many cloves, I fink it mite be coz vey as no fur, but fur is much betta, coz we don't ave to keeps puttin it on an off agin. 

Callin a woof a snosidge dog isn't fair, coz just the name makes you want to ave a little nibble:lol:

Well we is still ere, vere's bin a foo peepoles looksin at the ouse, but nobody wants it, It's startin to gets mum a bit deeprest, in case we looses the ouse we wants. But I guess, it's got sumfin to do wiv the fing vey call morgige, parently vey not easy to get vese days. I don't know wot one is, but if I looks ard enuff on the fields, I mite find one. I find lots of stuff on the fields 

Mum's sent yous mum a massage.

It's bin nice woofin wiv you, opes yous can get back on soon.
Lots of luff to all of yous xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi every woof. Mums foot is nearly healed.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Vats gud Buddy. It's not nice wen vey as sumfin rong wiv em is it 
Is you bein gud for er now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Vats gud Buddy. It's not nice wen vey as sumfin rong wiv em is it
> Is you bein gud for er now?


I's listened to her when I was doing sumfink I shouldn't be doin wen she said no I stopped and walked away. Mum was proud of me today cos I did a perfect recall in the garden.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yous is doin well! Is yous trainin er too, yous know to gets er to give you nice treats an stuff  Hoomans need a lot of trainin too :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Yous is doin well! Is yous trainin er too, yous know to gets er to give you nice treats an stuff  Hoomans need a lot of trainin too :yesnod:


She wos easy to train.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Good, mine was too. I can wraps er round my paw wen eva I wants. But she always finks it's er idea. Afta all, I's just a coot doggy, wot can I do *looks all inocent an coot*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Good, mine was too. I can wraps er round my paw wen eva I wants. But she always finks it's er idea. Afta all, I's just a coot doggy, wot can I do *looks all inocent an coot*


I give mum puppy dog eyes.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice one Buddy, it's all in the eyes, they can't resist em. 

I's got to go now, Nite Buddy, sweet dreams to yous an yous mum.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everywoof just posting kwick. We've been watching all these merican woofs and if yoo fink Bumby is fluffy yoo should see the merican one :001_unsure:

Do you have a boyfriend Jet


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Grrrrrr.She ad to post vat didn't she!!! I knows wot yous mean Buster an the ansa is no. I don't knows wot e was doin, I's got a fyance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi every woof. Mum got me a new kong yesterday. It's better than my last kong too.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Buddy, I's got 2 kongs, coz mum fort one ad got lostid, so she got me anuver, an ven I found it a foo days lata. I luff kongs, wot's yous favrit fillin?
Mine's peenut butta, an skweezy cheezy, yummmy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Hi Buddy, I's got 2 kongs, coz mum fort one ad got lostid, so she got me anuver, an ven I found it a foo days lata. I luff kongs, wot's yous favrit fillin?
> Mine's peenut butta, an skweezy cheezy, yummmy!


Kibble in the bottom then something on the kibble mum never tells me Wha as she calls it a surprise then a nice big treat to close the hole so I work to get it. She sometimes freezes it for me. I've go 3 but one is a ball and the other tiny one has gone funny. It had. Squeak think but the speaker in that is moving and mum wos wurried the squeak thing could cum lose and I cud swallow it. Mum had something in er slipper took it off got the offending item out put the slipper on the floor while she sorted her sock out looked at me, said leave it and for once I didn't go to steal er slipper. I usually alway steal somethin.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I neva steel nufin  Well maybe the odd ebab, now an ven. Perhaps sum bacin, if there's any lyin round, an anyfin else vat I can eats. But vats not reely steelin, it's adding to my nootrishunal intake :sneaky2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I neva steel nufin  Well maybe the odd ebab, now an ven. Perhaps sum bacin, if there's any lyin round, an anyfin else vat I can eats. But vats not reely steelin, it's adding to my nootrishunal intake :sneaky2:


I'm usually always stealing clothes.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Cloves is no fun reely, food is betta. I likes it wen I can steel sumfin an she don't knows if I av or not, coz I can be reel sneaksie wen I want :sneaky2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Cloves is no fun reely, food is betta. I likes it wen I can steel sumfin an she don't knows if I av or not, coz I can be reel sneaksie wen I want :sneaky2:


When I steal mums clothes I runs around because I Know and she goes for example Buddy, did you steal my slipper again. Then she get it off me. She had new ocks and slippers fr cristmas cos I chewed them.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

hiiiiiiiii woofers Daisy doo here
meeez has pupyz skool tonite i weally wanna meet some noo puppas like meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Meez gets verys excited and meez loves her food
I get the feelinz the kitty loves me when he hisses n he growlz too at meez when i jump up wich makes it more funz. But he dont like playzings wif me Hez a snobby puss, dat Leo.

Looking foewards to spenzingz some times wif you all 
woofs and licks
Daisy x


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi guys Jackson here, I'm a newbie on this thread - have been busy trying (sigh) to train up my hoomans. I need help here.
Mum always goes pee before walkies, so I fought it should be easy to use this as a cue, like, evry time she goes pee she'll take me walkies.
It ain't working tho. When she goes pee I get really excited and reward her with circles and licks and pushing kasi door open for her but still after months the cue only works sometimes. She goes" NO Jackson blah gobbledegook walkies" most times . So wot am I doin wrong??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's a tricky one Jackson maybe yoo could bring your lead and look at her wiv the big sad eyes. They can be so difficult to train sometimes but the big sad puppy dog eyes always elp.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Jackson. When mum tries putting my lead on me she has to stop as I chew the lead and wait for me to carm down.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi woofs! Its Molly here!!

Jackson, I sorry to hear your plan of running in circles don't works! You could try takin the lead to your hoomans, like some other woof suggested. 
I personally hate my lead! I luffs my walkies, but I always runs away when my hooman trys to put my lead on! I hates it!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Walks onlead aren't much fun  hoomans are just so slow. It's much better when yoo can gets off and just run.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

S'pose each hooman is a nindividwal. Sad eyes and lead is cue for camera and lots of yelping and "look blah gobble gabble Jackson"


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

*sigh* I don't get their obsession wiv taking fotos of us. Yet try to get a hooman in a foto and they go crazy.

Yoo could try being real annoying bark, whine, owl if needed until she takes yoo out.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

oi veri tru...nice to see ya woofs..must go now and wok my hooman..she iz lazy and does not run...


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> *sigh* I don't get their obsession wiv taking fotos of us. Yet try to get a hooman in a foto and they go crazy.
> 
> Yoo could try being real annoying bark, whine, owl if needed until she takes yoo out.


O poo I've just tort 'em to feed me treats (mainly frozen frankfurters - I like horse) when I'm quiet.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buddies I can't elp but feel a bit betrayed . Mum's off to see Bumby's mum and parently even the cats like her. How could she befriend kitties?


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

It's okay buddy, I's gots my eye on er :skep:

I did makes er walk on ve beech and frozeded er :thumbup1:

Vem cats duss reely likes er vough :skep: but I likes er bestist :glare: Er mells off yoo :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi every woof. I'm booked in to be nootered on 5 march.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys. Mun did tricks me vis aftanoon. We went to [email protected], an I was all xcited, coz I fort I was gettsin sumfin nice. But no, we went to the vet bit  I ad my jecshuns, an a check up. The vet was nice enuff I supose, but vey does takes away sum of a woofs dignitee!
Wen we got out of the vets, I turned to go to the place where all the nice things is. But no, she takes me to the groomin bit, an I ad my nails clipped.

Well, ven she turns to go to the treat bit, but I wasn't in the mood now. I sulked,coz I'd bin tricked twice!. She's sayin, wot does you want Jet, show me wot yous want. I didn't, I just ignored everyfin. But she gots me sum nice stuff nanyways, I knewd she wud.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Hi guys. Mun did tricks me vis aftanoon. We went to [email protected], an I was all xcited, coz I fort I was gettsin sumfin nice. But no, we went to the vet bit  I ad my jecshuns, an a check up. The vet was nice enuff I supose, but vey does takes away sum of a woofs dignitee!
> Wen we got out of the vets, I turned to go to the place where all the nice things is. But no, she takes me to the groomin bit, an I ad my nails clipped.
> 
> Well, ven she turns to go to the treat bit, but I wasn't in the mood now. I sulked,coz I'd bin tricked twice!. She's sayin, wot does you want Jet, show me wot yous want. I didn't, I just ignored everyfin. But she gots me sum nice stuff nanyways, I knewd she wud.


My mum said she'll take me into the pet shop near u's as woods are allowed in and that's not pets t home. She sed she has got friendly wiv the lady veer and veh lady said bring your gorgeous dog in and I'll help you fit him with a new collar. I met er once an really like her. I met her woof too a nuv little woof called Bobby.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I go to the little doggy shop in town sumtimes, but [email protected] is much nearer .The little shop is nice, but it's so small, I's keeps knockin fings ova ! I guess yous is small enuff for yous mum to pick up, if she needs to. I's too big for my mum to pick up. But I's not vat big reely, she's just small


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I go to the little doggy shop in town sumtimes, but [email protected] is much nearer .The little shop is nice, but it's so small, I's keeps knockin fings ova ! I guess yous is small enuff for yous mum to pick up, if she needs to. I's too big for my mum to pick up. But I's not vat big reely, she's just small


You's right Jet. Wiv me being small she can pick me up. Mum says she wud lik to know why when I have a poo I walk. I squat but as Zi'm doing it I walk along.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I guess that's why vey calls it a poo walk Buddy  

But seeriusly, I don't knows the ansa to vat, maybe it's coz you is only a puppy.
Mum didn't gets me as a puppy, so she neva ad to deal wiv all vat puppy stuff.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Some woofs just do that Buddy I ave no idea why though.

I'm still not a pea bout mum making friends with those kitties though :skep: parently one was even licking her.

Bumble is as fluffy as ever though


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I guess that's why vey calls it a poo walk Buddy
> 
> But seeriusly, I don't knows the ansa to vat, maybe it's coz you is only a puppy.
> Mum didn't gets me as a puppy, so she neva ad to deal wiv all vat puppy stuff.


Me and mum are wotching Harry potter and prisoner of azkaban. Mum says it's harder or er to pick it up.


Nicky10 said:


> Some woofs just do that Buddy I ave no idea why though.
> 
> I'm still not a pea bout mum making friends with those kitties though :skep: parently one was even licking her.
> 
> ...


Mums frends with a cat called Rusty. I don't minds though.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes but he has 4 of them :skep: at least Bumble is there to keep them in line.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Buddies one of mums fish is dying.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is yous mums fish ok Buddy?

Buster, maybe yous shud ave a talk wiv Bumby, bout vem cats. Make shure vat e knows he's got to keeps em in line, or vey'll jus takes ova the hole ouse


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Is yous mums fish ok Buddy?
> 
> Buster, maybe yous shud ave a talk wiv Bumby, bout vem cats. Make shure vat e knows he's got to keeps em in line, or vey'll jus takes ova the hole ouse


No Patch is a poorly fish. He's still alive fo now. Munson poorly paw has been sore today.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I opes vay does both gets betta soon.

Mum trickeded me agin today, but I didn't mind vis time. She was frowing me bits of snosidge, an putted my tablit in a piece. She fort I didn't knows, but I's not silly, I knws wot appens wen she does vat, but I don't care soz I gets a hole snosidge just for me.:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Well I opes vay does both gets betta soon.
> 
> Mum trickeded me agin today, but I didn't mind vis time. She was frowing me bits of snosidge, an putted my tablit in a piece. She fort I didn't knows, but I's not silly, I knws wot appens wen she does vat, but I don't care soz I gets a hole snosidge just for me.:thumbup1:


I takes tablits like treats according to mum.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Does yous mum hide em in your food too ven, it's reel sneaksie, but I don't mind as long as vey don't taste bad an spoil the food 

It's so cold, I wudn't go for a walks today, I just stayed were I was on the sofa. I likes goin out usaly, but not wen it's as cold as vis. Mum didn't mind though, she didn't make too much effort to gets me to go. In fact, I finks she was a pea bout it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Does yous mum hide em in your food too ven, it's reel sneaksie, but I don't mind as long as vey don't taste bad an spoil the food
> 
> It's so cold, I wudn't go for a walks today, I just stayed were I was on the sofa. I likes goin out usaly, but not wen it's as cold as vis. Mum didn't mind though, she didn't make too much effort to gets me to go. In fact, I finks she was a pea bout it.


N she didn't need to. It was just a worming tablit as I was old enough to have the spot on advocate.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Were is evrywoof ???


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ere buddy I gots mum back and she smells of Bumby :laugh: but she has this toy and I don't know what it is but it makes this noise and I can't take my eyes off it . The cats don't seem to ave done too much damage :skep: but she says her ears aven't stopped ringing yet from Bumby.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Does anywoof know when crufts starts nd wot channel it will be on so me nd mum can watch it.

Patch died a few days ago.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

More 4 I fink but they'll ave live streeming on the pooter too. I'm real sorry bout your fish buddy.

That toy I tell yoo buddies I don't trust it :skep:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Did vey ave fun, will Bumby be comin on to tell bout vere hadvenshures?

Wot kind of toy is it, I's all intreeged now


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ope he will he says the cats are all missing her but they can't ave her she's my hooman .


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> More 4 I fink but they'll ave live streeming on the pooter too. I'm real sorry bout your fish buddy.
> 
> That toy I tell yoo buddies I don't trust it :skep:


Ranks Buster when does it start. Were can we find the live streeming. Yes I's not ooh with pooters. Will we be abl to watch live streaming on mus iPad.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They had it on yootube last year not sure if they will this time. It starts in 10 days they said. If yootube works on the ipad then it should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> They had it on yootube last year not sure if they will this time. It starts in 10 days they said. If yootube works on the ipad then it should be fine.


Youtube works on the iPad just sometimes decides to freeze. Drives mum mad.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I is ere buddies.

I missis your mum, Buster buddy 

Hi shiny :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says her ears are still ringing Bumby


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumby :biggrin: Ows you doin Buddy. Wot was it like avin Busters mum to stay, tell us all bout it. Bet you ad lots of hadvenshures


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Bumby. Who are we calling shiny. I's a confoosed puppy.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Jet is shiny :yesnod:

Well I wented to gets er from vat scare port and I jumpeded on er traits away. Ven I poked to er for nages and nages and climbed on er :yesnod:

Ven I tookts er to my beech but er dints like it :frown2:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Why didn't she likes it ven Bumby? Woz it full of vem oringe claws


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink she would ave preciated a little less barking at her :lol:

Mum dussn't do the cold well :frown5:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I dints fink vere weren't nuffink wrong wiff it :001_huh:

I was onlee rying to ask wot vat flite was likes and intrijuice myself


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't fink she was expecting yoo to be so loud


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, vats wot Bumby's famus for is barkin 

My mum don't do cold neiver!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Well, vats wot Bumby's famus for is barkin
> 
> My mum don't do cold neiver!


And that beech was real real freezing  she nearly turned into a nice coob


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Jet is shiny :yesnod:
> 
> Well I wented to gets er from vat scare port and I jumpeded on er traits away. Ven I poked to er for nages and nages and climbed on er :yesnod:
> 
> Ven I tookts er to my beech but er dints like it :frown2:


If Jets shiny wot am I. mum says very White.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Well, vats wot Bumby's famus for is barkin
> 
> My mum don't do cold neiver!


Sactly! I was juss tryin to makes er feel at ome :frown5: *puts tail down and hides in corner*


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe yous mum shud ave gottis sum ear plugs Buster 

Bein a nice coob isn't gud for mums, vey gets all cross an hupsets, an we as to gets em warm agin wiv cuddils.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> Sactly! I was juss tryin to makes er feel at ome :frown5: *puts tail down and hides in corner*


Aww no buddy she didn't mind really


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Come on Bumby, we wants to knows evryfin wot appened


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I can'ts elp woofin, It's juss ve flavour I comes in :frown5:

Er wunts go back to vat beech effen vough I woofeded loads.

Dog vough, er am is ve bestest am NEFFA, I appily ated vat :yesnod:

Ven er wented on my side of vat bed, VEN er gots my bone tookt offs me :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> I can'ts elp woofin, It's juss ve flavour I comes in :frown5:
> 
> Er wunts go back to vat beech effen vough I woofeded loads.
> 
> ...


Yes Jet Bumby was destroying his reputation he eated fings and even slept .

She had nofing to do wiv your bone your mum got paranoid  but did yoo ave to growl at mum?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

E ate sumfin,! E sleeped 

Bumby don't eats nufin an neva sleeps, least vats wot e says


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He eated am and he sat for ages and ages and begged for pizza and lasagne .


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

But vem foods wot aunty nicky as is squillun times niser van neney nuffer foods. Dog I was foosed and tired :skep:

I ats to rowl at er, er was on my side off MY bed 

Er was Jet


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yoo didn't keep those cats unda control buddy  parently one was marking her as her hooman


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Did yous try the wimprin, like I said? vey cants stands to ear us wen we wimpas, it works nevry time. You's ad ave got yous bed back in a foo minits


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He was in the bed wiv them.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hahahahaha, fort so.

As you'd seed wot she's dun now, er's only found out ow to out fotys up on ere. I's so barrised


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw them she has to polish yoo buddy


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I till aint seed vem foties, where is vey?

:yesnod: I sided it was best to leep in tweens vem in ve end.

 Jet buddy, some hooman tookt way my carpit and my kishen floor :yikes:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nah, it's all me, all nashral. I's got nufink enhanced at all :biggrin5:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

On ere, says at last some fotys of Jet or sumfin. 

Vey tooked yous kitchin floor, so it's just a big ole vere now  Mind yous don't fall in.!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Uh huh :skep: yoo must ave somefing to make yoo that shiny.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just my nardines, but I eats vem, I don't gets polished wiv em.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Although one of Bumby's cats is real shiny too :skep: maybe your mums are bof in the pet shining club


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't finks so, not my mum nanyways.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Vere werents no ole, vere was juss floorses  wiff nuffink on vem.

Vat dishsquasher did spits EFFRYWHERE and floodid vat ole round floor juss for aunty nicky camed :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> Vere werents no ole, vere was juss floorses  wiff nuffink on vem.
> 
> Vat dishsquasher did spits EFFRYWHERE and floodid vat ole round floor juss for aunty nicky camed :001_rolleyes:


Yoo know it was the birds that did it


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fooo, I fort yous meant vere was jus a big ole in the floor vat went down an down till it came out in China or sumfink.

Buster, yous don't means, ven unmenshunible burds does you:scared:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Who else would break the dishsquasher just before mum went :scared:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

It was vem burds, Jet, shiny buddy. Furst vey trieds to make effrywhere wet so vem swans could comes, ven wen vats dint work vey sent loads of snows for vem penwins :skep:

Why would an ole go to pottery? I can gets china from ve cupbid in the nuffer room :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I opes vem Pokemon is on stanby, jus in case vey's needed !

Not vat China Bumby, the uver one, the place were all mum's kung foo films come from. vey as dragins vere too, mum says.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Some of them are refoosing to elp cause Bumby's mum has been real mean to their buddy.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wots appened now ven Buster!


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh like where rispy yuck comes from? I luff rispy yuck :drool: (sumtimes  )

Er duss ates one of vem pokesaman cause it's reel creepy and orrid :001_unsure:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I fink so, I's neva ad rispy uck, does you fink I'd likes it?

Yous will ave to makes yous mum be nice to the pokemon, coz we need em if we is goin to ave to get rid of *looks round corshusly* Vem!!

Mum's only gone and puttid anuv foty up,  I don't likes vat one!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby neva eva say yoo'll eat a bird  NEVA

They say if your mum pologises to Nef they'll fink bout elping gain


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I donts fink er can buddy, er juss donts like vat pokesaman, all vem nuffers is fine, but vat one is too mush :frown5:

Oh DOG, Jet, if I likes vem rispy yucks you'll LUFF vem.

I forgots bout not saying bouts eetin vem :mellow: oh dog :mellow:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well then we won't ave lots to elp


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

But buddy...ers a coffins :yikes:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well that's too bad pology or the pro-ghost league dussn't elp


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumby we needs the Pokemon on our side if we is ever goin to gets rid of vem orrid burds. You as to get yous mum to be nice to Nef, ooeva vat is. You know vat we as to save the world from the orrible burds vat wants to takes ova. So pleeze does yous best to gets yous mum to hapoligise.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's real nice too


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooo it's a moby fone older wiv arms an legs


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's got to go now, it's bedtime. Woof yous tomorra.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi every woof. I think mum I's being mean. She says I can't have any food ow til after I'm nootered tomorrow. Why won't she let me eat buddies? He sed my vet told her to starve me from 10.00 tonight onwards.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ope yoo're doing ok Buddy it's not that bad really.

Guys I may ave found out why those birds reacted so badly to the unmenshunable song the hoomans torshured them wiv it first :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

I's eaten something light safe woofs obviously and been to the toilit twice first for a we'e then a poo. I keep walking into mum with the cone fing but don't mind it as mum says it's temporary so I will have it off at some point.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't worry bout it Buddy, yous will be ok.

Buster, I fink yous mite be rite bout vat. Ermmm vere's a bits of a problim though, coz you menshuned the unmenshible song, I can't stop finkin bout it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry Jet  but I fink if hoomans were playing those bagpipe fings for ages they would ate them. I know I don't like them


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I knows wot yous means Buster, vey sounds like a cat wiv it's tail cort in a door. 

*hums* dee dee dee dee


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There's always people playing them in town too :frown2: I just take Bumby's advice and woof at them :yesnod:. I fink it would be nuff to drive the pengwins crazee.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So maybe it's not vere fault coz veys bin brain skwashed 

*hums louder* dee dee dee dee


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe afta all hoomans are nuff to cope wiv wivout those ridiculous fings.

*shoves toffee in yoor mouf*


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Don't worry bout it Buddy, yous will be ok.
> 
> Buster, I fink yous mite be rite bout vat. Ermmm vere's a bits of a problim though, coz you menshuned the unmenshible song, I can't stop finkin bout it


Mums looking after me well.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

*muffled humming* mufhg musgd muegr


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

*licks lips* vat toffee was reel gud Buster, fanks :yesnod:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi woof buddies & my luffly Jets :001_wub: xx

Just [email protected] to [email protected] ups @nd lets yous know I's still ere's, just!  Ers not got the pooter fixed yet so still no @'s. Its opefully goin off next week to the menders if her gets rund to its. Its been weel hectics so I [email protected] [email protected] @t er. 

I opes yoos is @ll well @nd keepsin [email protected] @nd dry. I's will be on when I's [email protected] cos I's not forgotted [email protected] of yoos. Its @lso [email protected] gud to see so [email protected] noo woofs on ere. :dita:

Luffs & hugs 
Honey. xxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww Honey:001_wub:, I's so sorry I misseded you tonite. I misses you evrynite, but yous know wot I mean.

Yous mum will ave to get vat pooter fixed so yous can woof wiv us all agin! 

It's funny, but mum's ad lots of trubil wiv er pooter too, an it gott so bad she did gets a noo one. But she can't use the noo one, coz it's not bin set up proplee an wen she types it goes all weird! So she's opin vat unkil will sort it out soon, coz vis one only works wen it wants to!

Opes to talks to you soon :001_wub:

Luffs to yous an all yous famlee from me an mum xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi buddies. I had a checkup at the vets today and I'm doin well but still has to wear this stoopid cone.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is vat for yous sniches Buddy, to stops you tryin to bite em?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Is vat for yous sniches Buddy, to stops you tryin to bite em?


I can't bite vem, they are inside me. Mum sed vey will disappear. It wos to see how I's doing, the cone I's to stop me licking and biting veh incision. Mum won't let's me run or any fink like vat. She says vet says no to running and stuff.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You's will be ok soon Buddy, just try an do wot yous mum an the vet says. I's ad sum sniches a bit ago wen I ad my lump taken out, I ad sum inside vat did jus melt away, an sum vat ad to be tooked out. But it didn't urt or nufin. Bet yous gettin spoilt now, isn't yous


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> You's will be ok soon Buddy, just try an do wot yous mum an the vet says. I's ad sum sniches a bit ago wen I ad my lump taken out, I ad sum inside vat did jus melt away, an sum vat ad to be tooked out. But it didn't urt or nufin. Bet yous gettin spoilt now, isn't yous


Yes I am. me and mum watched crufts last night.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Jackson 'ere, I is well sick. Not like well good but well sick like bleah....
My hooman give me good squeezy cheese an I et it but it 'ad a hard bit in it innit. So then after the trainin stuff ( like lyin on me bed an she duz silly dance and runs and rings door bell and I lie still an get treats) i guz bleah in the garden and my hooman shrieks "blah blah blah Jackson" and drops a massive flower pot over it.**** Now, me Mam sed I gotta eat it so no won can tell I is even there. Wot to do... I ad a sleep and shook a bit then got my hooman to open door, well loadsa times akchewally and evry time I tried to dig my sick out an she sez "Blah blahg blah Jackson IN" so I is in and askin to be out a lotta times. Now she is sayin' "blah blah blah worm tab blah" "sorry boy", like she's stood on me paw or sumfin"
Wot to do mates????


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

I's not sure wot you can do Jackson but I'm a puppy.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

ta Buddy - yew is growin up well to be ansrin an wiv a cone too. Hope yew lose it soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Bagrat said:


> ta Buddy - yew is growin up well to be ansrin an wiv a cone too. Hope yew lose it soon.


Fanks. I'sa the vets tomorrow so hoping I lose the one ven. Mum told me her carers 5 year old grand daughterwas told the cone I's like a lampshade nd 5 year old replied so if I pull his tail will he turn on. I don't wonts my tail pulled fanks.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Yew tell Mam to pull 5 yr old ears and see if her tung pops out yeah?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Those worming tablits are orrible fings I was on one that made me ick everytime I took it . What one is it she giffed yoo?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Those worming tablits are orrible fings I was on one that made me ick everytime I took it . What one is it she giffed yoo?


I had one wen mum first got me as won't old enough for the advocate and I took the tablit as if it wos a treat.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Box say Drontal+ - lass time I just did squeezy poos but ick bleah an shakin i ain't appy. No more icking up but is gud cos evry time I stand by door it open reel kwik!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If you don't have any collie in you, you could try milbemax it doesn't make me sick but apparently collies don't react well to it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

If you have any collie in you then mum said to tell you to avoid advocate. We don't know if vats just the spot on treatment though Jackson.

Stoopid cone getting in veh way.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

fanks guys - i am Staffy x JRT. Ooh update, i went in garden and hooman was cookin'an not lookin so i upended flower pot and ATE MY SICK. So 'appy an got my tea as well. She am writin' them names down.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Effning effrywoof, I dint no noone was ere


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Effning effrywoof, I dint no noone was ere


You know we's ere now Bumby.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just had some flea treatment  Not nice stuff, not nice stuff!


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

My hooman said "blah blah Jackson hair so short and bald underneath". So no flea stuff as we can see I av no black dots. Hooman found pic of Advocate melting leather sofa too an gluin dog to plastick crate,yuck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Buddies I got my cone off today but I won't stop chewing my skin and making it bleed so it's bavk on. Mum says if it carries on then it's back to the vets in case it's the skin issues us west highland White terrors get problems with.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh vat is well bad.Chewing is so relaxin' even when it hurts. Ave yew got other yummy chwin' stuff. Bet it ain't as good as itchy skin vo. Vat is almost as good as hoomans nail bitin. Hope yew feel good soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Bagrat said:


> Oh vat is well bad.Chewing is so relaxin' even when it hurts. Ave yew got other yummy chwin' stuff. Bet it ain't as good as itchy skin vo. Vat is almost as good as hoomans nail bitin. Hope yew feel good soon.


I have patches on my back where I bit and bled. Mum isn't appy cos she's wundering if it's either the skin issues or something else as bin giffen new treats.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, I's back . I does miss woofin wi yous, but mum's bin pawly an my first job is to looks afta er. I finks I does vat kwit well, coz she's betta now. :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ope your mum is ok Jet  giff her a big hug from me.

We met a Bumble yesterday it was real sad. He had been in one of those awful puppy farms til they rescooed him  he was a real nice woof though even if he did insist on playing wiv the merican bulldog.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

E'rs ok now fanks Buster, an I did give er an ug from yous.

I's seed fings on the telly bout em puppy farms, an veys not nice places. Mum always gets all leaky an gives me ugs wen we watches stuff like vat.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's real good we can't ave our hoomans being ick .

They are real orrible but he has good hoomans now to spoil him :yesnod:

Mum's going back ova to see those cats :nonod: well and Bumby and his mum.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You shud be able to go wiv er, it's not rite vat she can go an leaf you behind. You's will ave to fink of a way to go too. Sumfin sneaksie, like ide in er case maybe


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I will ave to fink of somefing I want to meet Bumby and I will ave to keep an eye on those cats of his.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

you don't fink she'll bring one back ome does yous


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ope not but parently one of them was real depressed she mite try to sneaksie back wiv her.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh deer, wot will yous do if she does bring it ome  You can't eats it, so i spose you's will ave to make friends wiv it :huh:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:001_unsure: I suppose she can't be so bad if she likes mum :001_unsure: but I don't know if I could be friends wiv a cat


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Effning effrywoof, dog i's fluffee and mell off baby powdas, I's been at that goomers.

 Yoo cants eets vat cat, Irish buddy, er will notis 

Hi Jet *hug*


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Not shure if I cud eiver, not afta the way Nemisis teases me by sittin on our wall, or on our bins an jus looksin in at me wiv vat smug looks on is face vat cats ave. You knows the looks I mean!

But I spose you's will ave to be friends wiv it, if she does bring one ome.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't eats it  I don't fink it would taste very good anyways.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I donts want to be in ve room wen ers tryin to gets a cat in a bag vough, buddies. Vat sounds so painfulls.

Vat self same cat did assidentlee pull my tails erleer wiff er claws and I cried vat flat downs :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Bumby. Yous smell of baby powda, yous ad a baff at the groomers ven. *shudders at the fort of baffs*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can magine they ave real sharp claws .

Poor Bumby aving to ave a baff


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I as, but I duss likes vem baffs :blush: I gets reel trest if my furs get muckied up and afta yoo gets ve air-flyer turneds on yoo and dog vat fing is fun


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yoo like the air flyer


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I ates vem fings, veys so noisy!! But it's ok, coz mum's did break an she asn't gottid anuver one.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I luffs it :yesnod: Its reel warm an makes yoo go flufee plus yoo gets lots of tenshuns


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But you're already fluffee nuff wivout it :huh:

Can yoo not turn mum into a nice coob this time please?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Mum says I ade brushing. Hard due to my biting my back til it bleeds but she will get I sorted. Til ven I keep this woofin cone on.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't gets fluffy, nufin wud makes my fur fluffy, it ain't long enuff  But I does likes atenshun though, I likes vat a lot, but not enuff to get one of them noizy fings blowin ot air all nova me.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nite guys, got to go now.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Everywoof I'm not too a pea it was raining earlier and I didn't realise til I went running out into the garden. I ended up skidding all the way down the grass and mum was just laffing at me :crying:. I'm not urt just very wet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

I hates the rain too Buster. Mum can't put my coat on til my fur grows back as they shaved me.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

I kan hold pee for daze if it wet. My hooman ain't wet me EVER. Short on hair so no probs. Buddy iff yew ware cone mutch longer it will be worn owt.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ates the rain but I didn't realise it was so wet til I started sliding


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Bagrat said:


> I kan hold pee for daze if it wet. My hooman ain't wet me EVER. Short on hair so no probs. Buddy iff yew ware cone mutch longer it will be worn owt.


My cone I's off now. Mum took it off yesterday and I've not bit til I bleed since. U's terrors get drowned in the rain with my long fur it doesn't help.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Rain melts terrors :yesnod: I'm glad you're not biting at your stitches anymore


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Rain melts terrors :yesnod: I'm glad you're not biting at your stitches anymore


I was biting at my back. My snitches were inside me but they have kind of melted away. Rain melts me every tie just like I was a terror, oh wait I am a terror.:blush:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Any woof round? I's bored, bored, bored!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Ello Jet, it's me, McKenzie 

Mum's ick so I'm a bit bored :bored:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess ere! I's been a gud gurl 2day. Don't get more treats though. Best play up tomozz.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Kenzie, I's sorry to ear yous mums ick, give er a ug from me 

Mum's busy, vere's sumone comin to looks at the ouse tomorra an she's cleanin an tidyin up. I's feelin neglektid. I ates peepoles looksin round the ouse, coz all my stuff gets puttid away till vey's gone.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Bess, you is rite, vere's no point in bein gud if you don't gets no treats. Is you goin to gets up to sum mischeef tomorra ven?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Buddies, Munson not appy because er poorly paw still isn't completely healed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

I is being xtra gud for mum becoz she's ick. She is coffing and sputtering all ova the place :crying: I ope she takes me walkies soon tho :blush:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Ishudbeeyinbedbutamnot.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

vats a shame buddy, give er an ug from me. I opes she gets proply betta soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> vats a shame buddy, give er an ug from me. I opes she gets proply betta soon.


I will Jet. She I's fed up of wearing dressings.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Oscar, I wud fink vat a woof as big as yous is can gets to go to bed wen vey wants  Does you ave a bazkit or does you sleeps on the bed wiv yous dad?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Hi Oscar, I wud fink vat a woof as big as yous is can gets to go to bed wen vey wants  Does you ave a bazkit or does you sleeps on the bed wiv yous dad?


Icantoo. ButIgrowedsomuch I av asingle matrisnow. Itsgrate butnotwenzara pinchesittoo. Shehasherown anitsabitoo smallforme soIhavetocurlup likeadoormowse.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Guys, guys, you won't belief wot I's seed. Mum's on anuva place an vey's all talksin woof.! The hoomans is all talksin woof to each uver, it's strange.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Vat I's strange Jet. Me and mum are watching the lion king.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That is real weird buddy


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I neva knewd she cud speak woof, but she's not bad at it. She does makes a foo mistakes 

I's not seed vat film Buddy, is it any gud?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I neva knewd she cud speak woof, but she's not bad at it. She does makes a foo mistakes
> 
> I's not seed vat film Buddy, is it any gud?


Yes we luv it.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mite see if we can watches it ven.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Guys I don't fink this is very fair . Auntie Maggie came ome yesterday and I may ave tried to jump out of the boot of the car at the airport . While that's great mum's leefing me for a hole week tomorrow to go see Bumby and his cats . I need to put leeds on these hoomans or somefing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Some fink needs doing bout vese hoomans Buster.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine need betta training they're opeless


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

I got mine well trained.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just as they should be Buddy :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I fink I's got mine trained, but she can be reel awkwid sumtimes.Like now, vere's sum chips leftid on the tabil, an I wants em. But she's sayin no Jet, yous can't av em, veys not gud for yous. Well if vey ain't gud for me, ow comes she can eats em ven :confused1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're not good for hoomans either :lol: they're real silly like that. They'll eat all this rubbish but then say we can't ave it


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

See, vats wot I means, it's one rules for vem an a difrunt one for us, it's not fair reely is it? *sulk*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's reely not 

Do yoo fink I could sneeksie into her sootcase and go see Bumby :w00t:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hrmmm, I finks yous tryd vat wiv yous anty, didn't yous, an it didn't work. So it'll ave to be sumfin more sneaksie vis time. I's will ave a fink bout it.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well she's leefing in 6 and a alf ours so we ave to fink kwick


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

It dint take long for me to train er.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well you's cud stands on yous back legs, put a coat on, an a at, an sum sunglassis on, an prtend to be a small airy hooman . Ven yous cud jus walks on to the metal burd. Once you is on, it'll be too lates for er to send yous back


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I kwite likes that idea :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe yous cud rap yous elf round er neck an prtend to be a scarf fing


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink I mite be too eavy for that.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

naw, I fink the furst hidea mite work betta. I fink yous wud gud as a little airy hooman.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure I could sneeksie past the security hoomans :yesnod:. She says she's going to bed now, not that she'll sleep , so I ave to go goodnite everywoof.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nite Buster, gud look wiv yous plan


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm following Buster and headin to bed myself buddies in my own crate.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buddies mum says Bumby keeps trying to gets her food and he was even sleeping in the bed wiv her :sosp:. I fink he's been lying to us.

My plan failed though 

I mean look at him :sosp:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumby neva eats nufin, or so e says, so whys e tryin to gets yous mums food?

I's sorry yous plan failed Buster, I finks yous shud start finkin ahed for next time, an gets a plan vat won't fail.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Rite now he's sitting begging for her pizza  and he's been eating toast and all sorts :sosp:

I need a betta plan next time cause she says one of the cats has been staring at her all day. I'm not a pea bout that.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So e's bin tellin fibs all vis time :frown2:

I knewd it, I knewd e cudn't not be eatsin stuff, coz e ad to much energee!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He says it's just mum's food that's real tastee :sosp:.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, I's not shure bout vat, coz food's food, no matta hoo's eatsin it.

I's jus ad a snosidge, mum made too many an gived me one, an vere's one left for layta.:thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Exactly I fink he mite ave been lying :001_unsure:

And his cats either luff her or ate her I can't decide what is worse


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Buddies guess wot. I made frends with next doors Scottish terror.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

As long as she don't bring one of em ome wiv er, I fink vats ok. :001_unsure:

I bets Bumby does eats evryfin reely. Pissa, donkybab, chips, cakes, all sorts


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's great Buddy noo friends are always xciting.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> As long as she don't bring one of em ome wiv er, I fink vats ok. :001_unsure:
> 
> I bets Bumby does eats evryfin reely. Pissa, donkybab, chips, cakes, all sorts


She'd betta not  yoo should see the size of one of them.

I'm sure he duss and just says he dussn't :sosp:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> That's great Buddy noo friends are always xciting.


Wen I see er on a walk mum tries to get me to walk to heel but I pulls er til I gets to Bonnie. I had a bark fest tonight.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I doesn't eats nufin neiver


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me either  I didn't gets cheezburga last nite or anyfing :aureola:

The real uge cat


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

E looks reel mean, I don't fink I'd want to meets im :001_unsure:

I's ad a reel nice day. Mum's friend came to see er, an she did play wiv me an we all went for a mahoosive walks. We found a paff vat we adn't gone down bfore, coz it was overgrowd, but vey ad cutted it down now. It went to places vat mum didn't even knows bout!!

I's ad a pigs ear for bein gud too.But of corse, I didn't eats it, coz I don't eats nufin


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww no mum says she's too stupid to be mean :001_unsure:

I've been out wiv Auntie Maggie but it's just not the same


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I did fink all cats was meen, vey looks meen. Speshully Nemesis, the one hoo sits on the wall an just looks in at me all ve time:001_unsure:

Mums friend is called Maggie too, she's reel nice.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure most are but she's not very smart :001_unsure:. One just keeps glaring at her though.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys. well I's ad a rottin week! Mum ad to call for the hambulanse on Sunsday mornin. She's ad to ave a hoparayshun ven ad to go an stay wiv anty for a foo days.
I ad to go to the kennils, vats a prizon for woofs! Well not reely, but I was away from my mum an I didn't likes it. I was reel worrit bout er. Anyhoo, we's both back ome now, so evryfins ok agin.
I jus ave to mememba she's a bit frajile an I musn't jumps on er.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gif your mum a big hug from me and mum Jet that sounds scary. I'm sure yoo'll look after her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Ope your mum feels better soon Jet. Mum said wen she had er gallbladder out she was fragile then.

Buddies mums email got hacked wotever vat means. She sorted it now.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fanks guys. I is looksin afta er reel gud. I's jus stayin by er, I's not jumpin up or sittin on er. I jus want er all well agin.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Hang in there Jet. I've been a naughty terror today.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I will Buddy, I's knows ow to looks afta er gud.

Wot ave yous bin up to ven?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

I've been chooing things that I shouldn't choo.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well vats reely yous mums fault isn't it. She shudn't leaf fings were yous can gets em to choo. If it's on the floor, ven it's yours


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If hoomans don't want fings chooed they shouldn't leave them where we can gets them :yesnod:.

I ope your mum is betta soon Jet


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Well vats reely yous mums fault isn't it. She shudn't leaf fings were yous can gets em to choo. If it's on the floor, ven it's yours


Eva tried moving skirting boards? vats wot I wos chooing.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fanks Buster, I's will looks afta er gud. She's a bit hurty, coz it's in a funny place near er sholda, so she can't reech fings, but I's can gets sum fings for er, so it's not too bad.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She could try some bitterapple spray or somefing Buddy it tastes orrible. Although it didn't stop Leo trying to choo her laptop charger .

I'm sure she's glad she has yoo to elp her Jet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> She could try some bitterapple spray or somefing Buddy it tastes orrible. Although it didn't stop Leo trying to choo her laptop charger .
> 
> I'm sure she's glad she has yoo to elp her Jet.


She tried all sorts of dog safe sprays to stop me I just licks it off.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Vats so funny Buddy  I fort you was chooin er shoos or sumfin. :nono:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Guys mum just ordered cheezeburga :drool:.

Hmm do yoo ave plenty of choos and fings?

Shoos  that was the main fing I chooed when I was a puppy. Mum was not impressed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Guys mum just ordered cheezeburga :drool:.
> 
> Hmm do yoo ave plenty of choos and fings?
> 
> Shoos  that was the main fing I chooed when I was a puppy. Mum was not impressed.


I've got loads of choos and choo toys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Vats so funny Buddy  I fort you was chooin er shoos or sumfin. :nono:


No tho I did try o get mums slippers bugbane said no. She was putting it on and I went for it.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yous mum don't arf eats late Buster. I's didn't know vey deliverd vis late!


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry yor Mam is grotbag Jet. Be gud if yew can. Buddy I don't chew nuffin ( well the odd paper from bin, but I am lernin a noo gud game. Me dad 'as made fence higher where I av a go to clime over to get Benjie next dor k9 so now I jus sholder charge any bit of dat fence den ma an pa come out torkin in happi voyce "Jackson IN" sumtimes I cums in an get treet but hey bashin fence is grrrreat cos befor happi voyce I hears "oh s*** b****y dog so am trainin' 'em to be cross so I can bash fence mor.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know but if it gets me cheezeburga I'm not gonna complain *giffs some to everywoof*.

:lol: That's very norty of yoo Jackson


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fanks Jackson, I will be gud, an looks afta er.

I's got to go now. She needs er sleeps. Night everywoof, sweet dreams.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Buddies mum is looking for obedience classes to take me too.


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Ello woofs, I nose I assant bind neer for nages buts mumi dussant lets me on dis fing no moor coz Charlie did keep gowin leepies on its and nokin its on dat flor 
Mi Jenbags is nomuss now like a hellefant :lol::lol: er sez dat vampy onlee az 8 weeks left to cook in dat belli now an den er is owt  dat vampy az gotted a ole room ful of fings  an I fort it woz onliee gowin to be reel littel.

We av got sum moor noos, mumi did see on dat web fing for mi resco plays a snaffie wot was reel sad an no hoomans wood take im ome :cryin: dat por woof gotted so tressed ims did eet ims own tayl  an dat vet laydee did af to do a hoperayshun to make im not reel ick from a fekshun, mumi did get reel sad and er did hemayl to dat plase an offer to foster im  coz dems nose er duss luff us snaffies dems sed if me an Charlie and mi Skye did lyke ims den ims cood stay wiv us til ims finds im own hooman 
Mumi sed to us bowts im so we wented an meeted ims an ims was a bit rood buts dats coz ims didn't av a mumi for nages and mumfs an ad bind in resco for 5 mumfs!!! an im is onlee 14 mumf owld now : so we sed we wood be nyse to ims an we woz so dat RSPCA resco laydee sed we cood tayk im ome. So mumi taked us woofs ome an den wented bak for ims so we wassant awl in dat car togeva jus in case nanaywon gotted tressed :smile:

Im's nayme is Wilf an ims is a bit ruff wiv us but we iz teechin ims to be gental an ims assant bin trynin to eets ims tayl nanymor or anyfink, wel ims did try to eets mi Charlie buts dat coz dat bruvva ov miyne is a reel pest sumtimes. We av ad ims for 3 weeks now an ims as settled down reel gud an dem rescoo peepoles is reel a pee bowts im, coz mumi is dowin dat traynin wiv ims an er dussant lyke bad mannas so ims az add to lern kwik 
We af to be careful wen we is eetin as ims is a reel piggie and skoffs reel kwik, so ee as to eets in dat nuvvar room an den wayt for us but ims is lerning reel gud. We effan lets ims cudil wiv us on dat sofa coz imz assant ad lots of cudils and snugels in ims lyf :crying:


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Jets I is reel sorree to reed bowts yor mumi :cryin: I opes er is getting betta an yoo is elpin lots an not jus to eets er dins 

Buster I opes yor mumi didnt bringd nany of Bumbles cats ome wiv er to be meen to yoo an er cumd ome sayf to yoo an yor Aunti Maggi 
I wil try to sneekies bak soon buts tween Wilf and dat Vampee er is reel buzzee


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like your noo brotha Polly what a kind fing for your mum and dad to do . I bet yoo can't wait to meet the vampy. She didn't bring any of the cats back fankfully.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yous famlee mus luff woofs reel muchly! I bets vey keeps Wilf like anty did wiv Dee. She woz sposed to jus be a fosta, but vey luffs er so much she's moved in for gud now. I jus wish she'd want to be friends wiv me.
Is yous goin to teech im ow to behive like you did to Charlie?

Is yous all xcited bout the vampy. I bet yous mum is. Ow does you train vampys? Is it ard to train em?Does it takes long, maybe a foo mumfs?
I finks it's reel hintrestin, coz I don't knows nufin bout em. I's only eva seed a foo, but vey was in vem little tank fings vat vey gets pushed round in. Ow long is it bfore vey can walks?

Mums gettsin betta fanks. I is looksin afta er reel gud :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Buddies mums happy with me because I walked nice on the lead.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Vats gud Buddy, you is a fast lerner.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Fanks jet. I'm using my new toilet more too.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's in big truble today:sad:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Why jet wot did you do.


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Jet mi mumi is reel komplikated hooman, buts er duss luff woofs moor dan lots of nuffa hoomans sumtymes 
I av started to do vampy trainin awlreddy  I duss sits on dat belly for Jenbags to make er nose I iz owt eer waytin for er to come owts to see us :thumbsup: dat vampy duss luff to play wiv me coz er dus wiggel an push me wen I dus do dat an Jenbags dus larf coz er finks it is coot  I nose day vampy is gowing to be ard to train coz mumi sez dems tayk yeers an yeers :yikes: dem fings must bee reel stoopid :eek6: mumi an Jenbags sez us woofs av gotted to be reel carful not to brake er so we av gotted to be reel gental an gud wen er comes owt :001_wub::001_wub: I luff minis 

I iz reel glad yor mumi is dowin gud an yoo is awl ome and yoo is beenin er doktor woof an makin er be gud so yoo dussant av to go way agen or av yor antees woof eet yoo :yikes: I did fink Wilf was gowin to eet mi Charlie sum tymes wen ims furst gotted eer buts mumi did teech im an I did do sum little nips an jumps on im an now imz nose I am dat boss ov ims  yoo af to be trong wiv dem so dems nowse yoo issant gowin to lets dem be rood or bully wiv yoo  wee cood teech yor noo cuzin if yoo wants  mi bruvvas look reel feers buts dem is reel wimpsy an run way wen yoo woof at dems :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I sort of borowed er tea. It was pork wiv tatos an collie wiv gravy :drool:
Er did leaf it on the table wen she went to get sumfin. She was soooo cross. I did eats it all an licked the plate.


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

:angry: Jet dat is reel norty, yor por mummi is possed to be getin beterer :angry: yoo issant gowin to mayk er beterrer if yoo eets er dins  buts dussant yoo go an ike it bak for er coz hoomans dussant lyke it wen yoo do dat, effan if its to gif er dat dins bak


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Vats sumfink I'd do Jet.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum says vat too sumtimes wen vere's sunfin bout bad hoomans on the noos.

So you's playin wiv the vampy an she's not even ere yet, vat must be reel fun  
Vey takes OW LONG to train!!!!! Years, vats no gud, we's only takes a foo mumfs. Does vat means we is smarta ven vem 

I's tryd to be friends wiv Dee, but she's so big and a bits scary. But I's shure we can sort it out, evenshully. 

I's tryin to be gud an elps er, but I's did a bad fing tonite an did eats er tea. She did gets soo cross.  But she as forgived me, she always forgives me. Ow come hooman food tasted so much betta van our food??


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

We issant lowd to eets off mumis playts or nany hoomans coz mumi dussant like its and er dus growls LEEV IT at us :sad: an effan if er is owt of dat room we dussant tuch its :drool: efan if it is reel gud dins

Effan Wilf az lernd dat rool reel kwik coz mumi is strikt wiv sum stuffs but not effryfink :thumbsup:

Mumi ad a not a pee mimit dis mornin coz Wilf did jumps up on dat cownta in dat kichen to look owt of dat window, mumi dussant lyke pors on dem cowntas coz er dus do dins on dem. I dussant finks Wilf wil do it gen. mumi sez ims is a reel gud woof alw ims needs iz lots of luff and sungils and to av a reel ome with peepoles wot dus luf ims  we is luffin ims as famlee an imz is lernin reel gud :thumbsup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I knows I's not sposed to steel food, but it was vere an it smelleded so gud, I cudn't elps meself. I's not dun vat for nages. I fink vat Bad Dog made me do it, an itwasn't my fault reely.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Anywoof ???? I's bored,talks to me sumwoof


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Anywoof here. Mum says I need more treats. She's been writing treats and pricesown, keeps saying she will get me some fishmongers treats as the likes of pedigree and bakers I's junk food for dogs. I like pedigree.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Buddy your mum's rite those treats aren't good for yoo, I do love choc drops though . Naturemenus treets are real good :drool: not too spensive either.

Natures Menu Dog Treats with Chicken 60gm | Pets at Home


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Hi Buddy your mum's rite those treats aren't good for yoo, I do love choc drops though . Naturemenus treets are real good :drool: not too spensive either.
> 
> Natures Menu Dog Treats with Chicken 60gm | Pets at Home


Choc drops r yummy  Went to the park today and had a run about, Mummy threw a toy and expected ME to go and get the toy SHE threw  And then once we got home she squirted me with the garden hose "to cool me down"  I was wet and barking at her but she just ignored me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Canine K9 said:


> Choc drops r yummy  Went to the park today and had a run about, Mummy threw a toy and expected ME to go and get the toy SHE threw  And then once we got home she squirted me with the garden hose "to cool me down"  I was wet and barking at her but she just ignored me


Mum won't gets choc drops for me anymore  says they're not good for me and then goes and eats stuff I'm sure isn't good for her . I don't like the hose I ate getting wet I like being squirted with a water pistol though :laugh:. I don't get the point of fetch either if they wanted it so badly they shouldn't ave thrown it away in the first place.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Hi Buddy your mum's rite those treats aren't good for yoo, I do love choc drops though . Naturemenus treets are real good :drool: not too spensive either.
> 
> Natures Menu Dog Treats with Chicken 60gm | Pets at Home


Mum gets me choc drops but not often. So Muns just thinking of treets that are better for me then? Because she loves me. She says she oesn't like giving e many dentastix, says vey do next to nothing for teeth.

Bay I can't go off lead yet but Muns got mea long line vat she shouts at wen it gets tangled.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dentastix are real bad for teef they're full of sugar . Bones are best :yesnod: or those antlers but I didn't like those.

Yoo don't ave to be on the longline for long she can work on recall and then yoo can go off it.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Dentastix are real bad for teef they're full of sugar . Bones are best :yesnod: or those antlers but I didn't like those.
> 
> Yoo don't ave to be on the longline for long she can work on recall and then yoo can go off it.


I'm being tight to come back when called on my longline but if anuver dog I's near and she recalls me forget it. Won't go back to er even for a treet.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> I'm being tight to come back when called on my longline but if anuver dog I's near and she recalls me forget it. Won't go back to er even for a treet.


We terrors aren't really known for good recall and you're nearly at the teenage stage most woofs start to act up then. Just keep working on it and remember it is worf going back to them.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> We terrors aren't really known for good recall and you're nearly at the teenage stage most woofs start to act up then. Just keep working on it and remember it is worf going back to them.


Nearly at teenage stage, mum thought I'd already hit it. Mind you I have acted up more. What age do we go through the teenage stage at.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

About 10 months normally but it depends on the dog some are always well behaved some turn into nitemares.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> About 10 months normally but it depends on the dog some are always well behaved some turn into nitemares.


Errr I'm 10 months old in 2 days. Mums said she and er mum ave noticed I's been acting up more lately.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

As long as she keeps up with your training I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> As long as she keeps up with your training I'm sure it will be fine.


She has been keeping up with my training. She brushed me today.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

My fur's too short to brush much at the minute, the groomer clipped it too short and mum was calling me baldy for days


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> My fur's too short to brush much at the minute, the groomer clipped it too short and mum was calling me baldy for days


I like my groomer, she gave me treats while I was left with er. Mum was amazed when she picked me up at how good I looked. My fur is coming back now though. Mum just said he's going to check on her horses on howrse, whatever howrse is.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Anywoof here. Mum says I need more treats. She's been writing treats and pricesown, keeps saying she will get me some fishmongers treats as the likes of pedigree and bakers I's junk food for dogs. I like pedigree.


Tell yous mum bout fish4dogs buddy. Vey does sum sampil packs vat don't cost a lot of paper stuff an vey as lots of nice treats in. Mums jus ordid me 4 packs of the hadult ones, but vey does pupy ones tooo. vey as trout mouse an samon mouse too an lots of uver luvly stuff.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The samon moose :drool: *goes off to "accidentally" order some*

How's your mum Jet?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

She's doin ok fanks, er's still tyred an as to go bak for a checks up soon. But I is looksin afta er reel gud.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm glad she's doing better and she has such a great elper woof. I ope she gets better soon.


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

ooo I is 10 mumfs old now, I iz still being good at going back to my hoomans, I lurves me ball and me fwisbee. I lost me ball today...me hooman mumee frew it wonky and it landed and sunked in a giant muddy pwuddle on the gwass I was searchin and searchin, I did get all muddy:blushing: My Mumee gots a giant stick and fwished the ball from the mud...I rescued it. 
So likes some of you on ere, whens I got home, I was hosed down wiv the pipe thingy I likes it though and was twing to dwink all the water fwom it,
I then layed in the lurvely sunshine and had a fwozen carrot, theze are gud for yous teef , and theys are vewy yummy:drool:

my ovver news is I is now sleepin like a big boy, I is not in my crate thing, last nite I fowt my mumee is forgettin to put me in there wen I got my bedtime biscit on a diffewent bed, I slept all nite and was vewy cumfy  I did sneak a little try on the sofa, I am allowed up for cuddles, but couldn't wesist:blushing:
Goodnite all my doggy fwends 
Jasper x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I as decidid vat I likes the kennils, vat I ad to go to, an it's not doggy prizin afta all. It's out in ve middil of sumwhere, viv nuffin near it an it's a lots of fun. Vere lots of uver woofs an the ladys is reel nice too. So I doesn't mind if I as to go agin, coz it's like goin on oliday


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Tell yous mum bout fish4dogs buddy. Vey does sum sampil packs vat don't cost a lot of paper stuff an vey as lots of nice treats in. Mums jus ordid me 4 packs of the hadult ones, but vey does pupy ones tooo. vey as trout mouse an samon mouse too an lots of uver luvly stuff.


Will do Jet, any of vere treets good for kongs.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Jasper that sounds like a fun day . I still sleep in my crate but I'm not shut in it or anyfing I just won't sleep anywhere else.

Those kenils sound like fun Jet and your mum won't ave to worry bout yoo getting stressed or anyfing.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Will do Jet, any of vere treets good for kongs.


The moose is real good for kongs :yesnod: and deeeeeeelicious
http://www.fish4dogs.com/Categories/Dog-Shop/salmon-mousse-dog.aspx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Will do Jet, any of vere treets good for kongs.


Mum puts ve mouse in my kong, oh Buddy you's will luff it, it's jus so deelishus.
She sumtimes puts ve dry food in wiv sumfin like squeezy cheezy or pee nut butta to old it all in. Yous can ave almosy nanyfin on a kong!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buddies member Kenzie wiv those narnesses I fink mum is getting as bad wiv collas :scared:. Mine broke so she got me this cheap one and now she's going round all these sites like I want this one and this one and this one :001_unsure:.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Kenzies narness, I mememba vat :lol::lol: 
I's only gots 2 collas at ve momint, but she keeps sayin she's goin to gets more, but asn't done. I did gets a noo brush today though !!!


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

I liked me cwate too, but I was gettin uncumfy, as I cud not stweth me legs out, I kept tellin my mumee wiv lickle woofs at nite, and me mumee wud cum down the stairs things and let me out for me wee wees, I each time did wee wees but was squeezin them out
It took a few nites of this, from never doin this befor and my mumee did realize at last, zat me was maybe squishy in me crate bed and I did have the door shut and de cuver over to make it all cosy like. I think cos I is good and only chews me toys, not me humans stuff they fowt they cud twust me, and I was so cumfy I didn't even eer me daddy cum down in the mowning:blush2: I was fwast asleep
I av had those fish4dogs treats and me mumee got me the aduwlt one az well, ther were loads ov yummy treats and the mouse was scwummy frozen in my kong Yoos will av to get urs hooman to buy sum.
Good zat yous liked the kennils Jet, sownds like fun
Jasper x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink I mite end up wiv 20 :frown2:.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I sleeps on mums bed Jasper, I as my bazkit on ve floor next to the bed, but bed is more comfy an I as a gud pillow, I uses er feets for my pillow


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I fink I mite end up wiv 20 :frown2:.


20 collas Buster, or 20 samon mouses?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't want to sleep wiv mum she moves round too much I like the kwiet. Then she goes and stays wiv Bumble and he slept in the bed wiv her and she's all yoo know it's not so bad :nonod:. I need to ave words wiv that woof. 20 collas I would luff 20 samon mooses

Yoo sound like a real good woof Jasper but I fink your hoomans need a bit more training.


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww Jet zat sounds luverly n cozy  
I maked my own mind uo wen I waz a puppy that I was wanting my own woom, I didst sleep in a cwate in my mumees woom and she was cough, cough all night! Iz cudn't get any sleep, I one nite didn't twot up zee stair, insted I did go to my downstwairs cwate, and laid in there. I fink I wud be too wiggly at nite and I wud lick my hoomans feet  I do have a lickle pillow that I cans lay my head on though, so's do now wurry
Jasper x
I just weealised zat cough cough might sownd wude, my mumee had a cowld zat was all:blushing:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I as gottid my own setee now. It's in ve front room, she don't use vat much. So I as it all to myself, an I can just curls up on ve cushin an go to sleep wen she goes out. But I likes standin at the winda tooo, coz I can see lots of fings, an it's nice to watch ve werld go by. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I luff hooman watching they're so entertaining. Mum says we need net curtains


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

HappyWag said:


> Aww Jet zat sounds luverly n cozy
> I maked my own mind uo wen I waz a puppy that I was wanting my own woom,


I made up my own mind too, wen she did take me ome for the very first time, I did jumps on the bed an settiled down, coz vats were I did want to sleeps. I wasn't a puppy though, I was about 3 or maybe 4, I's not shure.


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I made up my own mind too, wen she did take me ome for the very first time, I did jumps on the bed an settiled down, coz vats were I did want to sleeps. I wasn't a puppy though, I was about 3 or maybe 4, I's not shure.


yoos sounds vewy cwever Jet, Iz is still a puppy, but Iz is gettin a bigger boy now...Iz even liftrd me back leg the uver day, my 'Younger mumee' did squeel and mades me wonder wat the matter was I say younger mumee cos the other mumee is weely my grandmumee but she pwefers being cawled ' ovver mumee' hooman are soo funny
I az been asleep for hours now, so's I fink it is time for me's to go for me wee wees:blushing: zen I can gets to me bed, and hve me bedtime bisquit:drool:
nite nite woofs
Jasper x


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Do all of you other woggies wanna come too...))


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Westiejocky said:


> View attachment 115277
> 
> 
> Do all of you other woggies wanna come too...))


A fellow westie. I's a westie too.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's gotta go to bed now, nite an sweet dreams to yous all :Yawn:


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Wot ho woofs! I is joynin a klub. Is poo rollin' club for dogz and fee lines. Wot is fee lines?? carnt b catz kan it - do them bony critts do poo rollin? I am on "pro bay shun". I tol' 'em wot I dun an they say pro bay shun cos wen she say "leave it" I did, and that is well bad in the klub.
It wern't fox, i fink hoss wiv bad stumick.
She hozed me at home!! Fust watter to tuch me for a year. Washin line is festooned wiv lon line, kolla,AND lead and harniss so no walk till dry.
Av I joyned ryte klub or is fee lines bad?? Need help.Yore frend Jackson (Jacko, Jazzar - dem hoomans is confusin')


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello fellow Wuffers.

I haz nabbed the compooter fingy from Mammee while she wasn't watchin'. She pwomised us yesterday darkness time that we iz going to meet a noo doggy pal today, AND see our cuzins Bonnie and Harvey. :w00t: Shee said we were going to the park and stayed up later than normally to sort fings out.

BUT ... We haz not been to the park yet  We haz been for a toilet brake walkies, ware Max gets to stretch is legs, and I don't  but no park. 

AND, once she got uz back in the den, I was put in my crate, fed, then Mammee done anuvver disappearing act  Still no signs of walkies in the park wiv Bonnie and Harvey and our nooo fweind. 

Anyone's Mammee want a Lurcher? :sneaky2:

Licks and Wags to all,

Milly


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's only early yet millie, vere's plenty of times to go to ve park, don'ts give upyet,.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh guys I forgotid to tell yous, I got my box of stuff from fish4dogs *happy dance* vere's so much stuffs in it, mum not shure were she's goin to puts it all. I's ad a samon mouse in my kong already :drool: Vem sampil bags is reel good, I's got lots of difrunt stuff now for treets, so I's one a pea woofer.:thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everywoof it's so nice ere today I've just been lying in the garden sunbafing. 

Poo rolling is lots of fun but for best results I find seeweed really stinks :laugh: mum was NOT impressed though.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

it's not bin too ot ere today, but we still went out for a late walks. I likes it wen we goes out late, coz vere's not as many pee poles out on the fields, coz veys all in the pub
We is sharin a pitza now, I don't knows wots up wiv mum, but I's getsin lots of treets, I likes it though :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its been just perfeck ere hot but not too hot :thumbup1:. Bumby was off walking wiv fousands of woofs


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is fousands a lot ven Buster, I can counts to ten now,is it more van vat?

Mum's got into vat game of frones fing vat yous mum likes. But she's onlee seed ve first seerees so far, an ers got it on er kindil to read as well. She finks it's reel gud:thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ope she likes it, mum's all depressed cause the series finished yesterday and it's anotha 10 monfs til it comes back . She luffs Tyrion and Davos who yoo won't ave met yet I don't fink. They film a lot of it ere and Auntie Anna says the guy that plays Tyrion comes into her work all the time mum is not impressed


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Effnin effery woof, effnin shiny buddy

We wents to vat grate norf woof walk yesserday and dog oh DOG wos it ot.

I was fine, vey ad puts boles off wata outs all offer the plase for me :w00t: but my mum lokt like a big slymee lug, er was drippsing wet and was wantin to drinks vem woof waters :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> Effnin effery woof, effnin shiny buddy
> 
> We wents to vat grate norf woof walk yesserday and dog oh DOG wos it ot.
> 
> I was fine, vey ad puts boles off wata outs all offer the plase for me :w00t: but my mum lokt like a big slymee lug, er was drippsing wet and was wantin to drinks vem woof waters :lol:


She was texting mum all I can't do this, mum was amused but I don't fink she could do it either . Yoo should ave seen these silly hoomans she was watching opefully she dussn't get any ideas 
The World&#39;s Best Parkour and Freerunning 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Oh guys I forgotid to tell yous, I got my box of stuff from fish4dogs *happy dance* vere's so much stuffs in it, mum not shure were she's goin to puts it all. I's ad a samon mouse in my kong already :drool: Vem sampil bags is reel good, I's got lots of difrunt stuff now for treets, so I's one a pea woofer.:thumbup1:


OO, buddy, I as gots some treets I ashuilly likes *nods and wags* mum askt if I cud taste one before we borts a bag yesserday *nods* vems as gots hooman grades beefs in vem, peas, carrit and oats but I donts mind vem oats if veys a treat but oh my dog veys nice and my cat sistas likes vem too *nods*

As I told you vough that efferyfing tastes nice if aunty nicky giffs it to yoo?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby was begging for food from mum  and ashully eating it


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

But vem foods wot yor mum as is reel nice and not vem icky foods wot effery offer hooman as *nods* and I fink vem pengwins as gots wind off vat meetsin up fred. I aints goin if vey aff


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I ope she likes it, mum's all depressed cause the series finished yesterday and it's anotha 10 monfs til it comes back . She luffs Tyrion and Davos who yoo won't ave met yet I don't fink. They film a lot of it ere and Auntie Anna says the guy that plays Tyrion comes into her work all tht fine time mum is not impressed[/QUOTE
> 
> Mum likes im too e's a mazin acta. I don't fink mum as a favrite yet. But she luffs Ghost, an finks prince toffreee should get a good slappin


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh no don't worry he annoyed his grandpa in the latest episode and oh dog all the otha hoomans just looked orrified yoo do NOT mess wiv that guy. Ghost is cool too all their giant wolfies are.

Bumby the fread isn't messed up is it :crazy:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

No buddy :frown2: its er wot is trest *nods* Jet I wish we cud tellysports yor mum up ere


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says we've all gone nuts and the otha hoomans are gonna read that fread and not want to go. She's blaming the work she's meant to be doing instead of being on ere but I tried to tell her she lost it a long time ago :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> No buddy :frown2: its er wot is trest *nods* Jet I wish we cud tellysports yor mum up ere


An me, don't yous forgets me. Can yous does it, does you knows ow. I opes so


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> An me, don't yous forgets me. Can yous does it, does you knows ow. I opes so


Me too me too do yoo know how to Bumby?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Bumby was begging for food from mum  and ashully eating it


Reely, reely tuely, e was beggin an ewas eatsin, *faints*


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh dog I wish it was only me vat could post and not my mum *sigh*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

For pizza and all snorts  

I fink mum has lost it she keeps talking bout poyson :001_unsure:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Singing:dee dee dee dum. dee dee de de de dee de de de dee dum Singing:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If yoo sing that Jet I mite get old of some of that poyson


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumbys mum puttid the idea inme ead, an coz it's gone in it as to comes out or my poor ead will explode


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But yoo'll gets the penguins ere and then we'll neva gets rid of them :crying:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

But i doesn't wants my ead to xplode evier


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Erm I don't know maybe sings it real real kwiet.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jet did yoo gets lost and wander onto the hooman fread :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

dee dee dee dum and the rest of it, dum dum deeedummmm 

\there that should ave done the trick, I opes so. I don't fink \i'd looks nice wiv a xploded ead.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Jet did yoo gets lost and wander onto the hooman fread :tongue_smilie:


I mite ave dun


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says she has to go and finish this uni fing  nite guys sweet dreams.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

nite Buster, sweet dreams.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Guys I fink my hoomans mite ave gone crazee :001_unsure:. They keep talking bout me being a ghost and they have this whole song and everyfing :001_unsure:. I'm not a ghostbuster am I?

Jet I pity yoo I do yoo'll ave mum and Bumby and his mum to cope wiv in a week


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's only jus got ve joke wiv vat song, I's a bits slow wiv punnys. Goat Buster

Mum did tells me you is comin an I did zoomies round ve room, I's so xcited, I's wantid to meets you for nages. I wishes you was comin too Buster, but mums xplained all bout the metal burds an stuff. I finks veys mean an shud lets you get on too.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It would be a lot of trubble for me to go ova  surely I can't cause much more mess than a mini hooman.

They menshuned it on some tv show and my ead shot up cause they said Buster and then mum and auntie Maggie got real silly


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

Had an accident and weed on the kitchen floor tonight, I've been refusing to go to the toilet outside apart from on a walk today.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

oo ya gonna call, goat Buster Singing:

Vey as sum sillee rools for woofs wen it comes to travlin. mum as to pay for me on ve buzz, but ven hooge trolly fings vat minis go in don't as to be payed for, an veys much bigga van me.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's the song they keep singing *sighs* they're opeless.

Exactly loads of metal birds won't take woofs and we would ave to go somewhere different and all snorts. I wish I could meet yoo and Bumby though  and all the otha woofs that they're gonna meet.

It's ok Buddy we all ave accidents at times


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum wud ave gone up to noocasil if she cud, so she cud meets evry one else an vere woofs, but she can't make it. 

Hi Buddy, Buster's rite, we's all ave hacidints sumtimes.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Mum wud ave gone up to noocasil if she cud, so she cud meets evry one else an vere woofs, but she can't make it.
> 
> Hi Buddy, Buster's rite, we's all ave hacidints sumtimes.


That's why mum and Bumby and his mum are coming down to see her they don't mind but I would ave luffed to meet you. Just keep a close eye on them Jet yoo neva know what trubble hoomans can gets into


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd rather not have haccidents. Poor mum got a bit of it on her jeans but she's said once I'd bin outside don't worry bout the jeans boy vere going in veh wosh tomorrow.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Everywoof has accidents Buddy don't worry bout it. I used to wee if I was allowed up on the sofa . Just as long as your mum stops yoo when yoo try then yoo'll learn not to.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't worry Buster, I's will keep my eye on em all an makes shure vey don't gets into no troubil. Well, I's will try but yous know wot vey is like


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Everywoof has accidents Buddy don't worry bout it. I used to wee if I was allowed up on the sofa . Just as long as your mum stops yoo when yoo try then yoo'll learn not to.


She picked me up and put me outside while her mum cleared up the haccident. I was doing so well. Mums like don't worry Buddy. Your only 10 months old.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Exactly everywoof makes mistakes :yesnod: you'll be fine.

I bet yoo'll ave your paws full Jet good luck


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's shure I's will be able to makes em behive.If veys bein too sillee, I can trains em to sit nice wiv choklit. (I knows were mum keeps er idden stash)


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

Nite buddies I's off to bed. Oh and on Saturday I wos on my long line doing recall training on a footpath away from roads, a lady on a bike hit me. Mum was trying to reel me in but couldn't get me in fast enough. I wos ok luckily. Mum said if she ever sees the lady again she'll be having words because she shouldn't have been on that foot path.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure choklit would work :lol: or pringles they go crazee for bbq pringles.

I was lying on auntie Maggie and she wanted to move so she put a pillow where she was sitting I didn't notice


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nite Buddy, sweet dreams :Yawn:

I fink vat pishure is sooo coot Buster, uggin yous pillow like vat awwwww . I fink yous lufs it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fought it was auntie Maggie


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww, sorwee buts I fink its coot an funny.

Pringles, veys like krisps isn't vey? I'll makes shure she gets sum, so I can tries em  I luffs krisps.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

heyloooo evwee onee 

me is Marnie

me likes hoomans and liver 

grrr me scared of plastwick baggees on walkies

:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi buddies. I've just been to the toilet outside this time. No haccidents today.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Gud for you Buddy.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Jet, shiny buddy


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Bumble.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everywoof dog it's been kaos ere :001_unsure: all these important people are ere for some big meeting and there's police and army everywhere.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys. I did see vat on ve noos Buster.It looks scary wiv all vem plice an solders  Woz it all about, coz I didn't undastand vat bit?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure buddy I pity any hoomans that try to come ere and cause trubble bout it though :lol: I don't fink our rioters will put up wiv amateurs.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's don't undastand why sum hoomans corse trubbil, it's silly.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink a lot ere do it cause they're bored :001_unsure: and then yoo ave the rent a mob hoomans that just go round and cause trubble everywhere.

Mum was worried though she went to that game of frones fing and got lost trying to find it. She was just driving round and round and oping the police wouldn't fink she was suspicious


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum did see er pics on ve uver fred. She's gettsin reel into game of frones, but as only got up to the start of serees 2, an she's reedin the first book on er kindle.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She mite want to read the books speshully before she watches the end of the third series :001_unsure: they nearly broke all the hoomans that hadn't read it wiv a wedding.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

don't gif nufin away Buster, coz I's watchin it too, an I don't want to know wot appens. It's reel xcitin, we asn't got up to ve dragins yet, but the wolfs is good, I likes the wolfs


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The dragins are awesome I like the wolves too speshully Ghost.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Me too, e's my favrite.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I is arf ere, buddies, juss looksin affa vat toopid mum oo tarts screaming if er aints lyin flats on er bak an effen ven er keeps wimpsrin :


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is yous mum pawly Bumby?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby I fink yoo just need a hooman vet at your ouse all the time :001_unsure:

She has erm gets mum to spell it gastroenteritis  no idea what it is but it sounds orrible


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh ecks, I don't knows wot it is eiver Buster, but I don't likes the sound of it. I opes she gets betta soon.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

On the plus side if she's not betta yoo won't ave to try and cope wiv her, mum and Bumby


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't says vat, I can't wayt to meet em all. I's all xcited bout it.:001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wish I could come over  I would luff to meet yoo and Bumby, as long as mum figured out how to put eadfones on me anyways :lol:.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I wishes you was comin too Buster.
I finks you's xageratin a bit, e can't be vat loud, e's only tiny.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says he's ok as long as yoo're not in the car or somefing cause he sounds real real loud and igh pitched then.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's will memind er to gets sum earplugs ven


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She assures me he's a luffly woof the rest of the time and really sweet but the barking oh dog the barking.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's shure wes will ave lots of fun, If it's not rainin ven we can do zoomies on the fields. I bets I can fasta van im


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure yoo are and we know he luffs to do zoomies.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's got to go to bed now. Nite Buster, sweet dreams :Yawn:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnite shiny buddy sweet dreams.


----------



## peskinxbi4 (Jun 17, 2013)

De hooman sister has leaft da compooter long enuff for me to tork wifh da over woofs he he he


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi, new buddy, I'z Bumble, my mum is arf a leeps and if her dozes off I as to go too and look afta er but I'll be backs later :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fotografic proof Bumby duss beg for food :tongue_smilie:








Mum managed to break him :001_unsure: he slept for ages and ages and ages when they came ome from that museum.


----------



## CarlyWoody (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi hih iihihihi!
Can I chat to the woofs too? My sista is having brushes in tails and mummy is saying bluudy a lot but ther's no blud just weedy sticky things.
I'm Wuudy. Sorry for speling but I don sea too gud - my eye is weird can't see much.
Do other woofs were jumpies in t'house? Mummy makes me were jumpies she says I look coote I'm a boy I don look coote a BIG TUFF BOY. I went to get a haircut and t'lady put a ribby in my hair - I AM A BIG TUFF BOY ad big tuff boys don have ribbys and jumpies. Is my hooman silly or wat!
Anyway gotta go. Mummy is late wif brekky today so Imma gonna sit on her foots and tell her I's hungry.
Bye woofs


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Wuddy, it mus be reel cold were yous is if yous need a jumpie in the ouse! I don't wear no cloves, only my little red raincoat, coz I ates the rain. An ribbins, no way, it's not rite for big tuff woofs to wear ribbins, veys for gurl woofs. 
Next time yous mum is late wiv yous food, giff er the eyes of great pleading. No hooman can resist vem :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I gots my hooman back  she keeps calling me Bumby though 

I was not a pea cause auntie Maggie said we were gonna go gets her and started getting ready then just sat there for an our


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's glad yous got er back Buster, even if she does keeps callin you Bumby it don't matta as long as she knows its reely yous.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She says it's cause our names start the same way . Did yoo see the foto of him begging for some turkey?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

But e neva eats nufin, well vats wot e says nanyways  Now e can't says vat no more coz yous as fotografic proof of im beggin for food:lol::lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He says it's only mum's food that tastes good  but I suppose his mum is a cow so her food mite not taste good for woofs. 

All those silly hoomans that say little woofs can't walk they went to that mooseum and he walked for 5 ours . Mum says she was nearly dead and he was still running round after one of his cats but then he slept for nearly 10 ours . Though he did scare mum cause he wouldn't drink any water. Finally they gots him to drink it by olding it up to his ead level while he was sitting on a bench


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

But e says e neva sleeps eiver  Nows you as proof e does, so e can't say vat no more. :lol::lol: I finks e likes tellin storys almos as much as I does 
Did vey see any goats at the moosum place?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He met some  Indysmamma has a foto cause mum's camera ran out. Mum didn't lets him ride any though fank dog.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

No, not vem kind, the scary kind, all mooseums as goats of sum deadid peepoles.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They did ave this old time teef vet place  that really scared mum but she didn't see any of those goats. It's not really a normal mooseum it's like a farm and it has all ouses like they were a long time ago. She says Bumble looked very out of place on a farm :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Farma Bumble wiv is green wellys on, is waxid jakit, is flat cap an a bit of straw angin out of is mouf :laugh::laugh:


Vat teef vet fing wud ave scared mum, coz she don't like vem teef vets.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The modern teef vets are bad nuff but these hoomans were awful 

They were wiv 2 springers and a terror who looked like they belonged but Bumby didn't really fit in :lol: he showed that even little woofs can be tuff though I fink.

This is the place they went to well mum and Bumby went, his mum was feeling too ick to go 
Beamish, The Living Museum of the North


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Vat looks reel intrestin!
I's got to go now, she says it's bed time. But I fink she jus wants to finish er game of frones book so she can gets the next one.

Nite Buster, sweet dreams.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnite Jet sweet dreams


----------



## CarlyWoody (Jan 22, 2013)

HiHIHI hiii h
it's Wuudy agen!
It is cold ere expesh when I hav to poo in the nite. We did 'av a thing on t'wall what made warm whooshy wind but mummy got a bill and she screamed! So no more warm whooshy wind just jumpies. I do have a nice bed outside what gets sun but I hav to share with my sister and she's a bully but I pull her ears so that's ok. She's bigger than me and pushes me sometimes  
Mummy says that yoo woofs live in really cold - she says yoo get whet white stuff that's really cold and we don get whet white stuff but it's still cold. I'm white - I mite fall in a hole and never be seen again 
Goota go - mum gave me a fishy for dinner and my tummy is feeling funny I upchucked on mummy's blankie but mummy wasn't cross she just said no fishy for a while
Woof to the Woofs!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Woody
I fink yoo'll ave to tell her that sleeping inside is much betta for woofs. Puppies can be real silly but we learn not to be real fast as long as there's a tasty treat in store for us. Clove look real silly unless we are really cold and need them to stay warm


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I ates vis eat, it's rottin!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Anywoof ?........


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

We as sneeked on here - mummy haz bin playin on her xboxthingummy jig and we's downt likes it cuz there is lots of shoutin and bangin noyses 

How's you Jet? Iz your mummy okay?

Jasmine


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Jasmine, long time no woof. Mum's fine now fanks. Vis ot wever's makin er a bits sleepys though.
I's ad sum luffly zoomies on the fields an mum as made me a noo toy. It's called a flyin foxy. Don't knows why coz it's not a foxy an it don't fly  But it's too ot to does anyfin for a foo days. I's just sleeps on my sofa in the front room were it's colderer. 

Ow's yous famlee doin ?


----------

